# Mortal Online



## Nelia (13. April 2008)

Für alle die davon noch nix gehört haben. Grafisch können alle anderen MMOS glaube ich einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Unreal Engine 3 ist eben die beste hihi.

http://www.mortalonline.com/


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Für alle die davon noch nix gehört haben. Grafisch können alle anderen MMOS glaube ich einpacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW, da können sogar Vanguard und AoC grafisch einpacken dagegen. Eine dynamische, offene Welt in welcher, Monster nicht wieder kommen. Da bekommen Server und Worldwide-First ganz andere Bedeutungen, ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2008)

nicht unbedingt...selbst die Ureal Engine 3 sieht nur gut aus wenn man was draus macht...siehe Blackside Area 51....

Und zur Zeit überzeugt mich die Dreamworld Engine von AoC mehr...


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt...selbst die Ureal Engine 3 sieht nur gut aus wenn man was draus macht...siehe Blackside Area 51....
> 
> Und zur Zeit überzeugt mich die Dreamworld Engine von AoC mehr...



Machen musst Du aus jeder Engine was. Du bezahlst ja nur die Engine, für das fertige Produkt bist Du selbst verantwortlich. Aber das bisher gezeigte, lässt mich einfach nur wow sagen. Scheint von der Atmosphäre her auch ein eher düsteres und brutales MMORPG zu werden, das bedeutet schon mal potentiell weniger Kinder und das ist immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich muss man erstmal abwarten, wie das alles wird, aber wenn die 80 % davon einhalten können, wird das ein geniales Spiel. Hab mich mal für den Newsletter angemeldet.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man erstmal abwarten, wie das alles wird, aber wenn die 80 % davon einhalten können, wird das ein geniales Spiel. Hab mich mal für den Newsletter angemeldet.



Und ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich für hardcore zocker ausgelegt sein wird...Viehcher, die nur 1x sterben und dann wirklich tot sind...da muss man ja praktisch 24/7 online sein um halbwegs an der Stange zu bleiben


----------



## Nelia (13. April 2008)

Momentan kann man nur was über die Grafik sagen da man natürlich noch nicht besonders viel über das Spiel weis ^^.


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich für hardcore zocker ausgelegt sein wird...Viehcher, die nur 1x sterben und dann wirklich tot sind...da muss man ja praktisch 24/7 online sein um halbwegs an der Stange zu bleiben



Was ist schlimm daran? Muß jedes Spiel für Lasuals (faule Spieler, die alles umsonst wollen) ausgelegt sein? Sicher nicht, davon gibt es genug. Seid doch froh, dass endlich wieder neue, innovative Wege beschritten werden. ich persönlich freue mich über jedes innovative MMORPG, egal ob ich es spiele oder nicht. 

Ansonsten stimme ich Nelia zu, man kann ja zu dem Spielsystem noch nicht viel sagen, da nicht viel bekannt ist.


----------



## Nelia (13. April 2008)

Das Game soll ein ähnliches Kampfsystem wie Spellborn haben. *daumenhoch*
Man kann sich auch die 720p Version saugen. Die Scene mit dem Pferd ist ja wohl das geilste was ich jeh gesehen habe. Irre. Wie realistisch es sich bewegt.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Was ist schlimm daran? Muß jedes Spiel für Lasuals (faule Spieler, die alles umsonst wollen) ausgelegt sein? Sicher nicht, davon gibt es genug. Seid doch froh, dass endlich wieder neue, innovative Wege beschritten werden. ich persönlich freue mich über jedes innovative MMORPG, egal ob ich es spiele oder nicht.



Wo steht, dass ich das Schlimm finde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war nur eine Aussage, die wenn sie sich bewahrheiten würde eventuell ein großes Problem für das Spiel darstellt. Denn so würden sie die potentielle Kundschaft auf ein Minimum einschrenken. Und ein MMORPG kann NICHT von 3 hardcore gilden leben, wenn sonst keiner dieses Spiel spielt.


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass ich das Schlimm finde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja das ist genau das, was ich schon öfter angesprochen habe und viele Hersteller noch nicht verstanden haben. Mit WoW (ja das wird es noch -Jahre- geben), AoC und War wird der Markt demnächst ziemlich zugedeckt sein. Die Rollenspieler haben Lotro. So was bleibt jetzt noch? Richtig Spieler, welche eine Herausforderung, Innovation udglm. suchen. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig was mit Hardcore, Causal etc. zu tun haben. 

Ich persönlich kenne etliche Gelegenheitszocker (bin momentan selbst einer!), denen WoW zu einfach ist, welche die Epics nicht umsonst wollen usw. 

Es wird in Zukunft sicher auch wieder Hardcore-MMO's geben, sowohl vom Aufwand als auch Setting her, das ist die ganz normale Entwicklung. Jetzt aber schon über die Mortal Online Ausrichtung zu diskutieren, halte ich verfrüht. 

Glaubt man den Aussagen, wird es sich komplett anders spielen, als alles bisher dagewesene und alleine das ist schon mal ein toller Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Glaubt man den Aussagen, wird es sich komplett anders spielen, als alles bisher dagewesene und alleine das ist schon mal ein toller Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Das versprechen Spellborn, AoC und W.A.R auch


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das versprechen Spellborn, AoC und W.A.R auch



Bin zwar bei keinem der 3 Betatester, aber ich glaube nicht wirklich. AoC hat zwar ein neuartiges Kampfsystem, aber ansonsten klingt das auch alles gleich: Mobs/Quests etc. wiederholbar, bei Mortal Online wird es das nicht geben. 

Aber Du hast schon recht, versprochen wird immer viel. Wichtig ist das Endprodukt und nicht die leeren Versprechungen =)


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2008)

Wenn es Wert auf PvP legt dann wird das Equip eh eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


----------



## Nelia (13. April 2008)

Wenn ihr mehr Infos wollt, lest euch das Forum durch. Da geht einiges ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei dem SPiel ist eigendlich alles dabei was man sich nur wünschen kann.


----------



## Larandera (13. April 2008)

bin ich der einzige, der meint, dass das nur ein schöner trailer ist?^^

schöne trailer gibt es zuhauf.
ja,sogar WoW hat schöne trailer.

aber ich freu mich doch nicht nur wegen eines schönen trailers -.-
das game kommt vill in 2 jahren.
die bauen vill grade mal die engine um,mehr nicht.


die unreal3 engine find ich super,vorallem ist die ego perspective sicher super,falls sie richtig eingesetzt wird.
aber das funkt doch in Ut3 auch gut oder?
benutzt doch die unreal 3 engine oder irre ich mich?(halt für ego shooter umgearbeitet,dennoch unreal3,wenn ich nicht irre)

naja,ich werds mal beobachten. danke das du darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast @te


----------



## Gworkesch (13. April 2008)

Jetzt werden die ganze leute die aoc wegen blut und grafik spielen wollten zu Mortal online gehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. April 2008)

Danke für den Link, scheint echt interessant zu sein.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was sie aus diesem "Deva"-Konzept machen (eine "Seele" für alle Charaktere, die mitlevelt und ihre eigenen Skills auf ALLE Chars überträgt). Das dürfte Twinken wirklich interessant und reizvoll machen.

Ich bin ja sowieso ein Fan von freien Skillsystemen ohne Charakterlevel (so ziemlich das Gegenteil von WoW), auch wenn mich stört, dass sie trotzdem Klassen einbauen. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber nur dafür da, damit kein Char alles kann.

Und sogar echte Veteranen-/"Helden"-Klassen, nicht dieser laue WoW-Aufguss des Konzepts.

Dieser Cocktail hat echt das Potenzial reinzuhauen. Und bis zum angepeilten Release ist es ja gar nicht mehr so weit hin (naja, zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen vielversprechenden MMOs)...

Auch ganz nett: Allein die Grafik dürfte dafür sorgen, dass es nie so ein Mainstream-Spiel wie WoW werden wird, vom konzept ganz zu schweigen. Nicht so toll für die Entwickler, umso besser für die Community.

Fazit: I like it!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (15. April 2008)

Sieht so aus als hätt ich den Stein ins rollen gebracht. Überall tauchen jetzt Berichte auf den Seiten auf. Freut mich.


----------



## Gias (15. April 2008)

hört sich verdammt gut an 
nur  bis sommer 2009 ist noch ne weile (angegebenes angepeiltes release)
ansich versprechen sie aber ne menge intressanter sachen die ich schon seit langem gern gesehen hätte


----------



## Miuti (15. April 2008)

Ich erlaube mir, kurz eine Link zu unserer buffed.de-News (v. 10.04.) zu hinterlassen => Klick   : )  
Bin mal gespannt, was wir in Zukunft von dem Spiel noch zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Nelia (15. April 2008)

Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen...ich nehme alles zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Miuti (15. April 2008)

Ich finde es cool, dass das MMOG reges Interesse weckt : )


----------



## ei8th (15. April 2008)

Gah, wenn ich sehe wie da die Fuesse des mounts ueber den Boden gleiten beim reiten moecht ich den Animationsdesigner mal direkt vors Schienbein treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber cooles Feature: "Choose to believe in one of the Gods and watch its power grow. Fight heretics and burn their temples to rob their Gods of power. Or start a new cult: with enough believers your God might be powerful enough to enter the Pantheon."


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (15. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich für hardcore zocker ausgelegt sein wird...Viehcher, die nur 1x sterben und dann wirklich tot sind...da muss man ja praktisch 24/7 online sein um halbwegs an der Stange zu bleiben


 
Als Information dieses MMORPG unterscheidet sich in vielen eines ist es auch das es kein Levelcap gibt..ist halt ganz anders als alle anderen bzw. soll es werden. Daher ist es nicht so schlimm mit die Toten Viechers.


----------



## Gias (18. April 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Aber cooles Feature: "Choose to believe in one of the Gods and watch its power grow. Fight heretics and burn their temples to rob their Gods of power. Or start a new cult: with enough believers your God might be powerful enough to enter the Pantheon."



Na prima eine Funktion für den Papst! Dann noch die geheime Untergilde "Inquisition" und los gehts
"Tritt uns bei oder wir corspe-campen dich bis in die Ewigkeit!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (18. April 2008)

> Na prima eine Funktion für den Papst! Dann noch die geheime Untergilde "Inquisition" und los gehts
> "Tritt uns bei oder wir corspe-campen dich bis in die Ewigkeit!" biggrin.gif



na dann, AAmmmeeennnnn


----------



## Electricwolf (20. April 2008)

hab grad was im AoC MIRC mitbekommen gleich mal nachgeschaut ob hier shoc was steht sonst hätt ichs gemacht, sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus, denk aber der release verschiebt sich sicher um 1-2jahre....leider aber egal hauptsache es wird hammer.


----------



## Cerwyn (20. April 2008)

Will jetzt nichts falsches sagen aber ich hab gelesen das Bosse net respawnen net normale Mobs aus den ersten Posts so klang  als wenn kein Mob respawnt dann wär die Welt i-wann leer also es erinnert mich ein bischen an Oblivion und Fable was das Gameplay angeht also das du deinen Weg selbst beschreitest und aussuchen kannst wie dein EInfluss auf andere ist klingt Interesant aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das die das Release einhalten (siehe War) ich denk man kann jetzt noch nicht sagen ob das ein WAR , AoC oder sonstwas Killer wird gab schon viele Spiele wo man sich viel versprochen hat und was im Endeffekt dann doch net so toll war also ich warte erstmal ab wenn die ne NDA freie Beta oder so gemacht haben was denk ich erst in einem Jahr geschehen wird (frühestens) naja ma gucken was auf der Seite steht klingt nicht schlecht .

Grüße Cerwyn


----------



## DarkPerson (20. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Na prima eine Funktion für den Papst! Dann noch die geheime Untergilde "Inquisition" und los gehts
> "Tritt uns bei oder wir corspe-campen dich bis in die Ewigkeit!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich genauso^^ Aber das mit den Göttern klingt interessant... Und wenn man als "Hochheiliger" stirbt kommt man zu denen in den "Olymp" oder sowas? Klingt auf jedenfall cool, auch wenn es mich ein bisschen an Oblivion erinnert. Und ich denke aus der Unreal 3 Engine kann man ordentlich was machen.
Benutzt WAR die nicht auch? (Ich mein da mal irgendwas gelesen zu haben, ich beschäftige mich ansonsten nict so mit WAR, bitte flamt mich nicht wenn das total falsch ist)

Mfg Dark

Ps: Ich würde in dem Vid gerne mal nen Kampf sehen^^


----------



## zificult (21. April 2008)

grafisch auf jeden besser als zB WAR oder AoC


----------



## Dusktumy (21. April 2008)

Die Grafic ist wirklich gut, aber Grafic ist nicht alles mal sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde da aufjedenfall mal dranbleiben


----------



## Bakual (21. April 2008)

ganz normaler gerenderter Trailer. Sieht gut aus aber alle Trailer tun das. Insofern mal gucken wie die Grafik dann aussieht wenn man erste Ingamegrafiken sieht. Und dann nochmal wies aussieht wenn mans auf handelsüblicher Hardware spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht wie man aufgrund eines Trailervideos schon in Lobhudeleien über das Game ausbrechen kann.

In frühestens nem Jahr dürfts langsam wirklich interessant werden was da entwickelt wird. Sobald dann die offene Beta läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bis dahin gibts wahrscheinlich schon den Trailer von der neusten Entwicklung über die man sabbern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. April 2008)

Trailer sehn immer gut aus, vor allem is das Teil auf Mortal Online gerendert. Das muss gut aussehn. Grafisch wird es sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber über ein MMORPG zu reden, dass jetzt erst bekannt wird, dass sie es entwickeln wollen... Ist extrem verfrüht. Ich behalte mir auch vor zu sagen, dass wenn sie wirklich Sommer 09 releasen wollen, dass Game unausgereift wird, da die Entwicklungszeit eines durchschnittlichen MMO's 3-5 Jahre dauert. Ihr könnt ja über die Schieberei von Warhammer Online meckern, aber die Jungs haben, wenn das Game im Herbst released wird, ein Game in 3,5 Jahren auf die Beine gestellt, in einer riesigen Welt. Sie hatten halt die Erfahrung von DAoC. Trotz allem bleibt abzuwarten wann das Game kommt, ich vermute eher ende 2010, wenn es denn ein Knaller werden soll.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2008)

Grafik ist top, für mich sieht das an vielen Stellen besser aus als WAR oder AOC. Naja ist halt Unreal 3 Engine


----------



## airace (21. April 2008)

aber naja wie ein altes indiana sprich wort sagt "man soll die haut des bären nicht verteilen bevor er überhaupt gejagt ist"  oder so ähnlich also der trailer hat mich begeistert ohne frage aber mal sehen was sie bis zum realse alles einbauen...


----------



## Mardoo (21. April 2008)

will cry-engine mmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (21. April 2008)

AION hat Crysis Engine ^^. Überzeugt aber nicht wirklich irgendwie. Mich persöhnlich.


----------



## Schanaha (22. April 2008)

Naja, ganz ehrlich, der Markt wird gerade übersättigt mit Fantasy-Rollenspielen, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Spiel noch eine große Kundschaft hat, wenn erstmal AoC die eher auf mehr Action stehenden, erwachsenen Spieler abgefischt hat und WAR die vom WoW-PvP frustrierte Spielerschaft. Wie schon gesagt, Rollenspieler haben LotRO, der Rest spielt Guild Wars, wenn es unbedingt das Fantasy-Rollenspiel sein muss.
Casual-Gamer werden mit WoW immer noch gut bedient und mit WotLK gibts dann auch wieder neue Herausforderungen für die jetzigen 70er.

Ich seh eigentlich echt die Lücke im Markt nicht, wo Mortal Online nach Release von WAR und AoC reinschlüpfen will. :S


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. April 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> will cry-engine mmo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Game in der Cry Engine zu schreiben, ist kein Problem, wenn aber ein Game flüssig laufen soll mit VIELEN VIELEN Spielern, ist diese Engine absolut verkehrt. AoC arbeitet an den Grenzen was für die PC's zu Hause zumutbar ist, und nachdem ich jetzt das PvP Wochenende gespielt hab, muss ich sagen, ich hätte mehr an grafischen Rafinessen erwartet. War ein wenig enttäuscht, aber vom kompletten Spiel generell.

Wenn sie heutzutage ein Spiel mit dieser Engine und jetzt sagen wir es halt mal, mit der Grafik wie sie in Crysis vorkommt, würde ein MMO nicht sehr gut laufen, wenn einfach die Masse die Server überfluten, es wäre ein Geruckel/Gelagge seines gleichen. Daher werden Spiele möglichst schön, aber so gestaltet, dass sie auf vielen PC's laufen und die Server keine Probleme haben die Masse der Spieler zu verwalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (22. April 2008)

Schanaha schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich, der Markt wird gerade übersättigt mit Fantasy-Rollenspielen, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Spiel noch eine große Kundschaft hat, wenn erstmal AoC die eher auf mehr Action stehenden, erwachsenen Spieler abgefischt hat und WAR die vom WoW-PvP frustrierte Spielerschaft. Wie schon gesagt, Rollenspieler haben LotRO, der Rest spielt Guild Wars, wenn es unbedingt das Fantasy-Rollenspiel sein muss.
> Casual-Gamer werden mit WoW immer noch gut bedient und mit WotLK gibts dann auch wieder neue Herausforderungen für die jetzigen 70er.
> 
> Ich seh eigentlich echt die Lücke im Markt nicht, wo Mortal Online nach Release von WAR und AoC reinschlüpfen will. :S


Interessant dass hier den MMORPG Markt so schnell auf WoW, Lotro und GW aufgeteilt wird. Vor Lotro käme aber mindestens noch EQ2 und evtl FFXI (ohne Japaner).

Mortal Online kommt frühestens 2009. Es ist gut möglich dass AoC oder WAR bis dahin schon wieder ne Menge Spieler haben die frustriert sind. Das ist heute noch schwer abzuschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Markt würde übrigens bestehen für ein Spiel mit Hauptschwerpunkt auf PvE. EQ2 und Lotro sind da die beiden einzigen zur Zeit und beide sind schon etwas älter.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. April 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Interessant dass hier den MMORPG Markt so schnell auf WoW, Lotro und GW aufgeteilt wird. Vor Lotro käme aber mindestens noch EQ2 und evtl FFXI (ohne Japaner).
> 
> Mortal Online kommt frühestens 2009. Es ist gut möglich dass AoC oder WAR bis dahin schon wieder ne Menge Spieler haben die frustriert sind. Das ist heute noch schwer abzuschätzen
> 
> ...



Bei deinem PvE hast du WoW vergessen. Führend auf dem Markt der PvE Spiele.


----------



## Torrance (22. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bei deinem PvE hast du WoW vergessen. Führend auf dem Markt der PvE Spiele.



Und wie kommst du zu dieser Erkenntnis? Ich verstehe nicht die Leute immer meinen nur weil ein Spiel 10 Mio Spieler hat, das die Inhalte führend in der Welt sind. 

PvP mässig sehe ich Spiele wie Lineage oder DAoC sehr viel weiter vorne als WoW. PvE mässig ist WoW vll mit vorne aber führend... ich weiss nicht genau.
Dazu müsste man alle anderen Spiele kennen.


----------



## Electricwolf (22. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bei deinem PvE hast du WoW vergessen. Führend auf dem Markt der PvE Spiele.



WoW WoW WoW bla bla bla bla bla


Hier gehts ausnahmsweise mal nicht um WoW sondern um Mortal Online!!!!
bleib weiter oben mit den WoW, kann ja keiner mehr hören -.-


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. April 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> WoW WoW WoW bla bla bla bla bla
> Hier gehts ausnahmsweise mal nicht um WoW sondern um Mortal Online!!!!
> bleib weiter oben mit den WoW, kann ja keiner mehr hören -.-



Das du nicht kapierst das ich versuche WoW in den Dreck zu ziehn? Ich hasse WoW, aber anscheinend biste nicht Fähig irgendwelche Ironischen Sätze auch nur Ansatzweise zu verstehen.

PS: Nächstes mal, werde ich extra für dich Electricwolf, nur einen Satz formulieren, der dem geistigen Alter eines Fünftklässlers entspricht, dass ihn auch wirklich jeder versteht.

PPS: Extra für dich, links, mein Avatar.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> AION hat Crysis Engine ^^. Überzeugt aber nicht wirklich irgendwie. Mich persöhnlich.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AION hat keine Crysis Engine . AION benutz lediglich die Cry Engine 1, crysis ist aber auf Basis von der Cry Engine 2! Dazwischen gibt es sehr viele UNterschiede (Texturen, Details, ... Direct X10...)
Und Cry Engine nicht gleich Crysis!
Cry engine 1 = FarCry
Cry engine 2= Crysis


----------



## Electricwolf (23. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das du nicht kapierst das ich versuche WoW in den Dreck zu ziehn? Ich hasse WoW, aber anscheinend biste nicht Fähig irgendwelche Ironischen Sätze auch nur Ansatzweise zu verstehen.
> 
> PS: Nächstes mal, werde ich extra für dich Electricwolf, nur einen Satz formulieren, der dem geistigen Alter eines Fünftklässlers entspricht, dass ihn auch wirklich jeder versteht.
> 
> PPS: Extra für dich, links, mein Avatar.



jetzt erklärst du mir WO GENAU in dem von dir OBENSTEHENDEN SÄTZen du versuchst WoW in den dreck zu ziehn, wo in den 2 hauptsätzen die Ironie aufkommt die man rauslesen soll, das würd mich ungemein inerresssieren denke du wolltest ne Irnoie vorbringen die man nur durch betonung )also gesprochen) erkennen kann.


----------



## Dragull (23. April 2008)

was soll das game monatlich kosten und wird es eine deutsche version geben davon ? hab kein bock mit wörterbich neben mir zu zocken , sonst zeigt das video leider nicht viel vom game .


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. April 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> jetzt erklärst du mir WO GENAU in dem von dir OBENSTEHENDEN SÄTZen du versuchst WoW in den dreck zu ziehn, wo in den 2 hauptsätzen die Ironie aufkommt die man rauslesen soll, das würd mich ungemein inerresssieren denke du wolltest ne Irnoie vorbringen die man nur durch betonung )also gesprochen) erkennen kann.



Also lesen und bissl denken musst du schon können.

Um noch nen unnützen Flame loszu werden. AoC ist genauso ein Flop wie WoW. Das Spiel ist extrem steif, das PvP nicht das was versprochen wurde, Chars können laufen, aber die Animationen der Chars sind urschlecht.

PS: Das über AoC ist meine persönliche Meinung, und dient nicht der Verallgemeinerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS: Nochmal in eigner Sache: War sehr enttäuscht von AoC, und frag mich deshalb, warum du das spielen willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bzw. das kann man ja im AoC Forum dann ausmachen.


----------



## Geige (23. April 2008)

jo,
Ich denke aber auch das das spiel mit Unreal-3-Engine
Ziemlich takern würde.
Ist doch ne Spiel Engine die für Multiplayer-Shooter
bzw. Single-Player spiele ausgerichtet ist.
Möchte nicht sehn wie die versucht 300 man auf einmal zu berechnen
auch wenn da der servercode noch ne rolle spielt die engine ist auch ned zu unterschätzen =)


----------



## Nelia (23. April 2008)

Wie gut der Netcode der Unreal Engine erweiterbar ist werden wir in Spellborn sehen ^^.


----------



## kolko (23. April 2008)

Also erst mal an die ganzen die meinen WoW sein im PvE Bereich auf keinen Fall oben dabei...
Wenn man mal vergleicht wie viele WoW Instanzen es gibt und wie schon mal gesagt die meisten die im mom PvE betreiben wollen wohl WoW und nicht Lotro nehmen würden.
Im Rp Bereich wie eig auch grafisch is Lotro einfach besser allerdings (das sagen auch Lotro Spieler) kann man mit level 50 mit dem Set (oda gibt es 2?) aus den 3 Instanze (ich glaub es waren 3 eine 15er eine 6er un die dritte hab ich vergessen bin mir aba net sicher...)noch machen soll...klar denkt man sich twinken aba nach dem 2. Twink wird das auch i-wann langweilig. Wie gesagt da bleibt einem auch nur noch rp...
Aber ich will keinen angreifen habe beide Spiele gespielt ich finde beide haben Vor- und Nachteile und es wurde auch schon sehr oft diskutiert welches nun besser ist meisten im lotro Forum...
Aber ich bin kein rp fan spiele deshalb lieber wow und wenn das langweilig wird hab ich jetzt ma arnachy online(richtig geschrieben?) ausprobiert is zum so zocken ganz lustig un kostet ja als Basis Versoin nix. Grafisch is das natürlich eig nix aba naja...
Ich denk ma jeder hat sein lieblings Spiel und ich wollt es halt nur mal sagen...
Bitte jetzt net gleich flamen von wegen scheiß wow oda wir wollen darüber net reden bin net der erste der darüber was schreibt...
mfg kolko


----------



## Bakual (24. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bei deinem PvE hast du WoW vergessen. Führend auf dem Markt der PvE Spiele.


Bei WoW ist PvP ist auch auf PvE Servern ein wesentlicher Bestandteil im Endgame. Ich kenne viele Leute die unter anderem deshalb EQ2 WoW vorziehen.

Deshalb habe ich gesagt es würde Markt bestehen fürn reines PvE Spiel.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Bei WoW ist PvP ist auch auf PvE Servern ein wesentlicher Bestandteil im Endgame. Ich kenne viele Leute die unter anderem deshalb EQ2 WoW vorziehen.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich gesagt es würde Markt bestehen fürn reines PvE Spiel.



PvP ist da kein Bestandteil, dass was die PvP nennen, spiel ich lieber mit den Nachbarskindern im Garten.


----------



## Bakual (25. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> PvP ist da kein Bestandteil, dass was die PvP nennen, spiel ich lieber mit den Nachbarskindern im Garten.


Über die Qualität des PvPs hab ich nichts gesagt, und kann auch nichts sagen. Ich weiss nur dass es da ist und eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt. Im Gegensatz zB zu EQ2 wo es gar nicht möglich ist, resp die Möglichkeiten die es theroetisch gäbe (Duell und Arena) werden praktisch nie genutzt.
Fakt ist nunmal dass es in WoW möglich ist andere Spieler umzunieten und dass dies auf regulärer Basis auch auf PvE Servern geschieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (25. Februar 2009)

Heute startet auf mortalonline-szene.de übrigens ein Community-Wettbewerb bei dem es 1 der heiß begehrten Betakeys für Mortal Online zu gewinnen gibt.
Mehr Infos zur Aufgabenstellung und zum Wettbewerb folgen im Laufe des Tages.

*Quelle:*
mortalonline-szene.de


----------



## Niburu (27. Februar 2009)

Schön zu sehen das es jetzt auch mal MMORPGs geht die neu(alte) wege Beschreiten mit Full Loot Free Aim und allem drum und dran...angefangen mit Darkfall und dann später Mortal Online. In DF hatte ich schon Spaß wie lange nicht mehr in einer freien Welt und so wird es wohl auch in Mortal Online sein. Schade das das aber für die meisten Spieler zu viel und zu umständlich ist (wie man ja aktuell an DF sieht) und das wohl doch Spiele für eine relativ kleine Zielgruppe mit Jahrelanger Gaming Erfahrung sein wird


----------



## Pausen.org (17. März 2009)

hmmm noch 21h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (18. März 2009)

Hmmm ... Naja, MO mit DF zu Vergleichen ist ein bisschen "komisch". MO hat noch einiges mehr an Carebear-Eigenschaften als DF und mMn bisschen undurchdachte Eigenschaften.


----------



## Pausen.org (18. März 2009)

Jetzt ist scheinbar bekannt was der Countdown zu sagen hatte
beta anmeldungen und ein neues Video
leider hab ich vom video noch ned viel gesehen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2e40oOZTJY


http://www.mortalonline.com/beta/

mittlerweile is auch ein torrent vom video auf getaucht

http://www.lifthrasir.nl/720Pmov.torrent


----------



## pnn (19. März 2009)

Schick schaut es schon aus, aber teilweise sieht es für mich so aus wie als wenn die Spieler im Kampf ab und zu ein wenig "laggen".
Mal sehen, was das Spiel im Endeffekt hält - soviel verspricht es ja noch nicht wirklich.
Da ist ja noch weniger bekannt als über DF.


----------



## Pausen.org (19. März 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Schick schaut es schon aus, aber teilweise sieht es für mich so aus wie als wenn die Spieler im Kampf ab und zu ein wenig "laggen".
> Mal sehen, was das Spiel im Endeffekt hält - soviel verspricht es ja noch nicht wirklich.
> Da ist ja noch weniger bekannt als über DF.




hier steht ne menge 
http://www.mortalonline.com/forums/1405-in...on-summary.html

und ich finde das video sehr aussagen kräftig

mounted combat
siegewaffen
realtime combat
manuelles blocken
ect ect


mann muss ned mal genau hinschauen.

ich finden die ham in dem 5 min video mehr gezeigt wie av in dem 17 min


----------



## Abell (19. März 2009)

Oh Mann! Soll das heissen, ich muss mich wirklich dieses Jahr noch entscheiden ob ich DFO weiterspiel oder mir Mortal Online anfang???

Hätte nicht gedacht dass das so schnell geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (19. März 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> und ich finde das video sehr aussagen kräftig
> 
> mounted combat
> siegewaffen
> ...


Das ist schon klar, aber richtig aussagekräftig ist für mich etwas erst wenn ich es selber erlebe ... man weiss nie die Umstände oder Randbedingungen unter denen das Video entstanden ist. Deswegen abwarten und Tee trinken.
Und in den Kämpfen ist mir einwas aufgefallen, die Spielerposition scheinen schon ein wenig zu laggen ... je öfter ich mir das anschau, desto mehr fällt es mir auf.

@Abell
MO wollten die 2. Quartal rausbringen oder? Die Frage ist ob es wirklich dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## Abell (19. März 2009)

Bevor eine Open Beta nicht schon ein Weilchen gelaufen ist sind diese sogenannten Releasetermine noch reinstes Wunschdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (19. März 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber richtig aussagekräftig ist für mich etwas erst wenn ich es selber erlebe ... man weiss nie die Umstände oder Randbedingungen unter denen das Video entstanden ist. Deswegen abwarten und Tee trinken.
> Und in den Kämpfen ist mir einwas aufgefallen, die Spielerposition scheinen schon ein wenig zu laggen ... je öfter ich mir das anschau, desto mehr fällt es mir auf.




ne kla es geht nix über anzoggen
selber testen will ich das auch


----------



## ManicK (21. März 2009)

das wird wohl mein nächstes MMO sein, wenn es wirklich mitte des jahres kommt und vorher immer noch flaute sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht zumindest viel besser aus als darkfail, bin kein grafikfetischist, aber was fürs auge muss sein schließlich identifizier ich mich mit dem char den ich spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jörgk (24. März 2009)

Huhu,

wie sieht es denn da mit Gamern aus Deutschland aus? Sind da reichlich Unterwegs, oder eher weniger.....Wollte das mal anspielen, aber habe keine Lust nur Eng. zu Quasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (24. März 2009)

jörgk schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wie sieht es denn da mit Gamern aus Deutschland aus? Sind da reichlich Unterwegs, oder eher weniger.....Wollte das mal anspielen, aber habe keine Lust nur Eng. zu Quasseln
> 
> ...



moment ich such mal meine glaskugel... 

afk


----------



## Pausen.org (29. März 2009)

http://www.mortalonline.com/forums/8060-ge...rc-channel.html

Wie hier im Offiziellen Forum schon bekannt gegeben wurde. Ist jetzt auf dem Server wo der Offizielle IRC Channel von Mortal Online ist jetzt speziell einer  für die Deutsche Community eingerichtet. Zwar nichts offizielles aber eine Anlaufstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese ist zwar noch klein aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*#mortalonline-de*
auf
*irc.privnet.org*


----------



## kaldorei (30. März 2009)

Hier gibts die closed beta-Anmeldung dazu:

http://www.mortalonline.com/beta/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (8. Mai 2009)

http://www.mortalonline.com/news/may-08-05-09

der aktuelle Newletter ist draussen
besonders interesant dürfte die enthaltene powerpoint präsentation sein
für alle die kein powerpoint haben es wird software mitgelieftert damit auch diese sie anschauen können 

(deswegen ist der download auch 100 mb gross)


----------



## Ineluki-OA (8. Mai 2009)

Verdammt geile Ideen. Bin gespannt, wie das so umgesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (8. Mai 2009)

wie das ppp schon sag wird sicher nicht alles bei start dabei sein
die wollen erst mal die kernfeatures reinbauen und dann nach und nach mit updates reinpatchen

ich hoffe aber das die crafting reinpacken


----------



## Abell (8. Mai 2009)

Download - Link zur Powerpointpräsentation: http://www.mortalonline.com/files/presenta...resentation.rar

Endlich mal wieder ein interessantes Housingsystem (wenns denn auch drin sein wird oder zumindest möglichst bald) und dann dieses Mountsystem und das Handwerk und diesen Kampfsystem mit Hitboxes etc. und Stealing und und und... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben die sich ja einiges vorgenommen. Ich hoff, das wird endlich wieder mal ein MMORpG das mich länger fesseln kann als nur 1-2 Monate. Wenns nach den angekündigten Features geht, dann auf jeden Fall ist eben nur wieder die Frage welche es schlussendlich wirklich ins fertige Spiel schaffen werden...

Am besten gefallen hat mir das Video, in dem sich der Troll einen Spielerchar schnappt und in ein paarmal rumwirbelt und auf den Boden donnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (9. Mai 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen hat mir das Video, in dem sich der Troll einen Spielerchar schnappt und in ein paarmal rumwirbelt und auf den Boden donnert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du hast dabei vergessen "wie er ihm in den kopf beist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Mai 2009)

eheh *sabber* *sabber*  haben will !


----------



## Pausen.org (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.mortalonline.com/forums/10779-p...tal-online.html

wie man hier sieht werden die MO server wohl in Schweden stehen
is ja IT technisch fast um die ecke 
da kann man wohl auf einen guten ping hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (5. Juni 2009)

hier is der Newsletter von Juni

http://www.mortalonline.com/news/june-05-06-09


----------



## Kontinuum (28. Juni 2009)

Ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es keinen respawn gibt; Erstens mal: Was passiert wenn die server crashen bzw. neugestartet werden? Soll da als information gespeichert sein, welche mobs schon alle tot sind?
Wie wollen die Entwickler nach ca. 1-2 Monaten noch neue Leute ins Spiel locken, wenn die nichts mehr zum lvln haben?


----------



## Abell (28. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es keinen respawn gibt; Erstens mal: Was passiert wenn die server crashen bzw. neugestartet werden? Soll da als information gespeichert sein, welche mobs schon alle tot sind?
> Wie wollen die Entwickler nach ca. 1-2 Monaten noch neue Leute ins Spiel locken, wenn die nichts mehr zum lvln haben?



Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Nur die Bosse/Elite - NPC Gegner werden nur einmal zu töten sein. Die normalen Mobs kommen schon wieder... Ausserdem gibts kein "Leveln", nur "Skillen" und das könnte man auch an anderen Spielern wenns sein müsste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (28. Juni 2009)

http://www.mortalonline.com/news/june-05-06-25


Überraschenderweise außerhalb der Regel bekommen wir von Mortal Online diesen Monat gleich 2 Newletter. In diesem 2. wird einem der kommende Onlinestore vorgestellt. 

Dabei wird einem gezeigt welche Zugaben die einzelenen Versionen von Mortal Online haben werden. Wie im dort sehen kann wird es MO nicht nur als Download sondern auch als Box zum Kauf geben. 

Wer etwas gutes Tun will kann die Special Edition #1 bei Ebay ersteigern. Diese Auction ist von Starvault selber und der Erlös wir für einen Guten Zweck verwendet.

Zu guter Letzt kann man noch 2 Berichte direkt aus der Beta lesen welche Hier und Hier zu finden sind. 



> *Preview the Mortal Online Game Store*
> In preparation for the opening of our real shop on the 29th of June we have added a new section on the MO site – the Game Store. Here you can read more about the different editions soon to be released as well as more information about the shop (payment options etc). More information will continuously be added.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RogueS (29. Juni 2009)

Spielprinzip is ja toll, nur steh ich so garnicht auf FPK (First Person Knüppeln)
Bei ShoTern ist das wieder was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand vor allem das Video, wo er mit ner Fackel durch ne Höle lief abschreckend. Die Fackel bedeckte gleich mal den halben Bildschirm. Das noch nicht genug wurde man vom eingenen licht geblendet. der Rest des Bildschirms blieb schwarz. Sichtfaktor 0% Ja wtf, wenn man da jetzt auf einmal 2-4 mobs addet is man doch sofort geschichte... 
nix für mich


----------



## Abell (30. Juni 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Spielprinzip is ja toll, nur steh ich so garnicht auf FPK (First Person Knüppeln)
> Bei ShoTern ist das wieder was andres
> 
> 
> ...



Und ausserdem gibts nicht mal eine Minimap und Karten muss man sich selber machen oder kaufen (ingame)...

Naja, sowas ist nun mal Geschmackssache. Die Dinge die du bemängelst finde ich wieder genial, da ichs gerne so realistisch/logisch (bei RpG´s zumindest) wie möglich habe.


----------



## Bakual (30. Juni 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Die Dinge die du bemängelst finde ich wieder genial, da ichs gerne so realistisch/logisch (bei RpG´s zumindest) wie möglich habe.


Also dass die Fackel das halbe Gesichtsfeld bedeckt und sich selber blendet, den Raum aber nicht ausleuchtet ist genial weil realistisch? Also wer die Fackel so hält hats wohl nicht anders verdient. Aber das letzte Mal als ich nachts mit ner Fackel unterwegs war hat die mein Gesichtsfeld in keinster Weise eingeschränkt (sonst blendet sie ja *eg*) und die Umgebung war wunderbar beleuchtet (sonst würd ich ja keine Fackel mitnehmen).


----------



## Pausen.org (30. Juni 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Also dass die Fackel das halbe Gesichtsfeld bedeckt und sich selber blendet, den Raum aber nicht ausleuchtet ist genial weil realistisch? Also wer die Fackel so hält hats wohl nicht anders verdient. Aber das letzte Mal als ich nachts mit ner Fackel unterwegs war hat die mein Gesichtsfeld in keinster Weise eingeschränkt (sonst blendet sie ja *eg*) und die Umgebung war wunderbar beleuchtet (sonst würd ich ja keine Fackel mitnehmen).




das video is jetzt schon weider paar monate alt
das kann sicht mittlerweile schon wieder geändert ham in positive wie auch ins negative


----------



## Abell (30. Juni 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Also dass die Fackel das halbe Gesichtsfeld bedeckt und sich selber blendet, den Raum aber nicht ausleuchtet ist genial weil realistisch? Also wer die Fackel so hält hats wohl nicht anders verdient. Aber das letzte Mal als ich nachts mit ner Fackel unterwegs war hat die mein Gesichtsfeld in keinster Weise eingeschränkt (sonst blendet sie ja *eg*) und die Umgebung war wunderbar beleuchtet (sonst würd ich ja keine Fackel mitnehmen).



Das war eher allgemein gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was speziell die Fackel betrifft, hat mich das im Video nicht wirklich so besonders gestört. Wie es schlussendlich wirklich aussehen wird ist ja sowieso noch nicht wirlich fix.


----------



## Pausen.org (11. Juli 2009)

Wie auf der Website von Mortal Online bekannt gegeben worden ist öffnet der Shop zur Preoder am

*Montag 13. Juli 20:00 GMT+1*

In weiser Voraussicht wurde der Shop auf einen eigenen Server umgezogen der ab Montag unter  www.account.mortalonline.com direkt zu ereichen sein wird. Momentan verweist der Li<x>nk noch auf die Website. 

Ab dann werden im 2 Wochen Rhythmus immer 2000 Preoder verkauft werden bis das Limit vom 10000 ereicht wurde.


----------



## Ererbus (13. Juli 2009)

So um mal ein wenig Werbung zu machen (da buffed keine eigene Seite hat, denke ich mal, ich bekomme nun keinen Ärger ^^).

Seit heute gibt es unter www.mo-mmo.de eine neue Fanseite zum Spiel "Mortal Online". Wir stehen bereits mit den Entwicklern in Kontakt um in Zukunft einige Aktionen für alle Interessierten zu starten.

Wir hoffen damit, den deutschen Fans eine Plattform bieten zu können, auf der man sich informieren und bei der man diskutieren kann.

Viele Grüße
Ererbus


----------



## Gromthar (13. Juli 2009)

Es war aber auch irgendwie klar, dass der Shop gnadenlos überlastet sein wird. Hat schon irgendwer eine Version bekommen?


----------



## Asmagan (13. Juli 2009)

Nope, es wurden wohl auch noch keine verkauft. So wie ich das verstanden habe konnte der Webhoster dem Ansturm nicht stand halten, was zur Folge hatte das der Shop erst gar nicht Live ging. So sind wohl auch noch alle Versionen verfügbar im Moment.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Juli 2009)

Jep, laut Forum:

"According to Henrik in the IRC channel (one of the SV guys) The hosting company said they could handle it, they couldnt. They are working to resolve it, at this point the store has not gone live until the solution is in place, so there are 9999 copies of the preorder still available"

Also die Nacht schlage ich mir deshalb sicher nicht um die Ohren. Wird schon irgendwann laufen.


----------



## Asmagan (14. Juli 2009)

Ouch! 68.69 Euronen für die Pre-Order. Da werd ich wohl passen. Nicht das ich es mir nicht kaufen könnte, aber im Prinzip find ich es etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Raethor (14. Juli 2009)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Ouch! 68.69 Euronen für die Pre-Order. Da werd ich wohl passen. Nicht das ich es mir nicht kaufen könnte, aber im Prinzip find ich es etwas zu teuer.



Hm jo... 70 Tacken find ich auchn bischen viel... da schau ichs mir lieber erstmal noch genauer an ^^


----------



## Gromthar (14. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist natürlich wie sich diese 70 Euro zusammensetzen.

"Please remember that the boxed versions include shipping (€7 worldwide) and for all Europeans you must pay 25% VAT."

VAT ist die Umsatzsteuer, falls jemand fragt.


----------



## Abell (14. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich wie sich diese 70 Euro zusammensetzen.
> 
> "Please remember that the boxed versions include shipping (€7 worldwide) and for all Europeans you must pay 25% VAT."
> 
> VAT ist die Umsatzsteuer, falls jemand fragt.



Was sonst noch alles enthalten ist ist eh bekannt:

-Metall-Box mit DvD
-Versandkosten
-Download (vorab für die Beta)
-Betazugang (Preorder)
-1 Monat Spielzeit

Ist nicht unbedingt das günstigste Spiel, aber dass es, wenn man alles zusammenzählt, viel teuerer wäre als andere in den letzten Jahren kann man auch nicht wirklich sagen. Da es neben Darkfall Online das zweite Spiel ist, das mich seit WoW - Release wieder mal ernsthaft interessiert, habe ich kein allzu grosses Problem mit dem Preis.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Juli 2009)

Geht mir sehr ähnlich. Seit Fallout 3 habe ich aus reinem Interessenmangel kein Spiel mehr gekauft, da ist es schon i.O. sich auch mal etwas zu gönnen. Block One ich komme! Am Montag gehts los.

Aber gut, zu viel erwarten sollte man derzeit noch nicht. Selbst SV gibt folgendes zur Beta an: "This is not very fun from a gameplay-perspective, although crucial from a technical standpoint." Davon mal abgesehen werden ohnehin sehr viele Askepte des Spiel nicht spielbar sein. Zumindest gibt es einen Eindruck und zum Kennenlernen ist es sicher auch nett.


----------



## Maxoklorn (14. Juli 2009)

Hier gibts ein Gewinnspiel (läuft bis zum 19.) man kann dort *Betakeys für Mortal Online* gewinnen: 

http://tinyurl.com/ncaayh


----------



## Arland (14. Juli 2009)

War auch die halbe Nacht wach um mir ne LE zu ergattern und kaum bin ich mal weg macht der Shop auf und alle LEs sind vergriffen.
Das Geld für die LE hätte ich hergegeben aber 70€ für die normale ist mir einfach zu viel für diese unsichere Geschichte. Obwohl mir die Devs sehr sympathisch sind, sonst hätte ich nichtmal überlegt das Spiel so früh vorzubestellen.


----------



## pnn (15. Juli 2009)

Nunja, hatte gleich um 3.15 eine Boxed bestellt ... leider bis jetzt aufgrund von Unfähigkeit noch nicht completed ... naja, zumindestens hab ich meinen Block A jetzt sicher ... mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juli 2009)

Status : ACTIVE
Expires : Fri 14 Aug
Block : A (Game Login available: Mon 20 Jul)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (16. Juli 2009)

Die Idee hinter dem ganzen ist Genial und gefällt mir super.
Kein typisches Klassenkonzept, sondern dass man wird diese Klasse. Das gift einem ein sehr gutes gefühl. Auch dieses Mixed Blood und einstellen des Chasr hilft ein. Das Crafting soll ja völlig frei sein. Also Goldene Waffe ;p etc., Skillsystem und keine Level.
Mal sehen wie es dann läuft und real Bedingungen. Denn leider ist es ne kleine Firma. Auch wenn man für einige Euroen mit den ein Bier trinken kann, obwohl die Schweden denk ich Met nicht abgeneigt gegenüber stehen ^^ vorallem schönen heißen Met zur Abendstunde ;p

Mal sehen wie das PVP dort dann läuft. Also ob man auch fein erobern kann und so richtig eben was machen kann ^^. Meine Sandbox find ich, ist für neue MMOs ein guter und mutiger Schritt. Denn Sandbox ist völlig anders als die WOW Prinzipien oder halt das WAR RVR. Weil im Sandbox kann man aktiv die Welt verändern und wirklich auch mitwirken und bekommt vorallem den Bezug zum Char deutlich mehr. Durch das fehlende Level ist die Welt extrem offen und es wird niemals so richtig Langweilig und man kann auch immer helfen, ohne dass es so ... naja das Rushen oder Ziehen gibt. 
Leider hat die Warhammer Lizens ja wer anders bekommen ... leider. Doch die Völker die zur Wahl stehen, sehen sehr schön aus. Ich warte noch etwas ab und würde es wirklich vorher erstmal testen, wegen meinem System halt ;p ob es das Game schafft. Aber wenn es läuft, dann werde ich es auf jeden anzocken. Denn schön schaut es aus und Skills und den Char in Vordergrund stellen und Items in den Hintergrund stellen, ist denk ich ein sehr schönes System. Mal sehen ^^ wie es am Ende wirklich wird. Denn richtig viel ist ja noch nicht bekannt, mal sehen wann die NDA fällt ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2009)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Ouch! 68.69 Euronen für die Pre-Order. Da werd ich wohl passen. Nicht das ich es mir nicht kaufen könnte, aber im Prinzip find ich es etwas zu teuer.


War auch grad auf der Seite von Mortal Online und hab gestaunt, als ich gesehen hab, dass man's schon kaufen kann. Aber 68€ für 'n Beta-Test? Ne danke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (22. Juli 2009)

Spät aber doch, der Download des Betaclient ist endlich möglich. Für alle, die eine Preorder bestellt haben oder auf andere Weise an einen Betzugang gekommen sind:

http://www.mortalonline.com/downloadbeta


----------



## Niburu (22. Juli 2009)

fällt den die NDA, sollte  die nicht mit beginn der Bezahl Beta fallen ?


----------



## pnn (22. Juli 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> fällt den die NDA, sollte  die nicht mit beginn der Bezahl Beta fallen ?


Bezahlbeta? wtf ... die Beta ist nur ein Gimmick zur normalen preOrder dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die NDA besteht weiterhin


----------



## Abell (22. Juli 2009)

http://www.mortalonline.com/forums/18438-nda.html

Wurde extra noch mal gepostet, dass man sich weiterhin daran halten soll.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2009)

Also der Login Bildschirm sieht schon ganz gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (6. August 2009)

Wens interesiert
SV hat einen Twitter eingerichtet um schnell zu informieren was mit dem Server abgeht
http://twitter.com/MortalBeta


----------



## Abell (26. September 2009)

Etwas zum Kampfsystem:
http://www.mortalonline-szene.de/mortal-...id=96&p=1#p2254

Screenshots:
http://www.mortalonline-szene.de/bilder-und-screenshots.html


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2009)

Ah, danke. Glaub ich muß mal wieder reinschauen. Nachdem ich durch PreOrder Beta Access bekommen habe, hab ichs mir angeschaut. Hat mich durch die momentane Unreife aber sehr abgetörnt, weil du zB einfach splitterfasernackt mitten in der Pampa startest, keinerlei Hilfestellungen bekommst, wo das nächste Dorf ist, wo du erstmal hinmußt, wie du an erste Ausrüstung kommst, usw. Aber psscht ... NDA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (26. September 2009)

was macht man eigentlich, wenn man 3 Monate nach Release einsteigt?

kann man dann bis zur letzten Stadt einfach durchlaufen, ist immer noch lvl 1 und bettelt dann lvl [cap] Leute an, dich mit in die dicksten Instanzen / zu den dicksten Bossen mitzunehmen, damit du ein wenig EP kriegst? Schliesslich konntest du keine Quest erledigen... weil ja alle mobs tot waren.

Tote welt? oder respawnen die einfachen Mobs trotzdem?

Ich fänds schon cool, wenns halt so pvpve Bosse gibt, die periodisch spawnen, aber nie am gleichen Ort, und nie derselbe.
Also z.B. alle 3 Stunden spawned irgendwo ein Boss, der gefunden und besiegt werden muss - es looten dauert 1 Minute - wer das schafft bekommt den loot... aber da hat das PvP was dagegen

wer spielt denn, und kann mal n paar Takte über das Spiel verlieren?


----------



## Gromthar (26. September 2009)

1. Bei MO gibt es keine Quests.

2. Bei MO gibt es keine Charakterlevel.

3. NDA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (30. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> was macht man eigentlich, wenn man 3 Monate nach Release einsteigt?
> 
> kann man dann bis zur letzten Stadt einfach durchlaufen, ist immer noch lvl 1 und bettelt dann lvl [cap] Leute an, dich mit in die dicksten Instanzen / zu den dicksten Bossen mitzunehmen, damit du ein wenig EP kriegst? Schliesslich konntest du keine Quest erledigen... weil ja alle mobs tot waren.
> 
> ...



Gromthar hat ja schon was dazu geschrieben, aber ich erklärs noch ein bischen ausführlicher.

1. Es gibt keine Lvl, es gibt keine "besorg mir 3 Äpfel" Quests, es gibt keine Instanzen, es gibt keine EP.

2. Einfache Mobs respawnen ganz normal. Das einzige was nicht respawnt, sind epische Bossmobs. Ob das schon bei Release vorhanden ist, wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Anstelle der Levels gibt es einzelne Skills, die über die Anwendung gesteigert werden. Heißt, wenn du eben viel mit dem Schwert kämpfst, steigert sich dein Schwertskill. Das ganze ist noch ein bischen komplexer, nachzulesen hier -> Link

4. Im dazugehörigen Forum beantwortet sich vielleicht deine letzte Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (1. Oktober 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Gromthar hat ja schon was dazu geschrieben, aber ich erklärs noch ein bischen ausführlicher.
> 
> 1. Es gibt keine Lvl, es gibt keine "besorg mir 3 Äpfel" Quests, es gibt keine Instanzen, es gibt keine EP.
> 
> ...



Ich bin seit vorgestern in der Closed Beta, hab mir die Preorder (Digital Download) geholt und bin äußerst zufrieden. Die Spielmechanik funktioniert schon sehr gut! Vieles erinnert stark an Ultima Online, und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Hurricain (1. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie sieht für mich die Grafik ein bisschen lieblos aus........Also wenn die Grafik so aussieht wie auf den Screenshots ist es grafisch echt nicht der Hammer ich meine wenn man sich schon eine teure engine Lizens kauft sollte man schon mehr drauß machen. Zu dem Frage ich mich wo die mutivation in dem Spiel sein soll wenn es nur Epische Bosse gibt aber keine Instanzen, keine Quest, keine LvL.......ich weiß bicht es ist ja immer schön wenn Leute was neues ausprobieren wollen aber meiner Meinung ist das der falsche Ansatzt. Ich Frage mich einfach was man da macht außer Grinden (Um seine Skills hochzubringen) und versuchen Epic-Bosse zu legen. Sieht mir sehr nach totalem RP aus. Mag ich persönlich nicht da man ja auch noch ein RL hat.


----------



## Gromthar (1. Oktober 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Sieht mir sehr nach totalem RP aus. Mag ich persönlich nicht da man ja auch noch ein RL hat.


Irgendwie entzieht sich mir bei dieser Analogie die Logik. Was hat Rollenspiel mit Zeitfaktor zu tun? Es ist lediglich eine andere Spielweise. Der eine rennt jedem fiktiven Gegenstand im Spiel hinterher um vermeintlich sein alter Ego bis in letzte Detail zu verbessern, der andere perfektioniert seine Rolle in der virtuellen Welt. Beide zu kombinieren ist zeitaufwendig - Eines davon nicht mehr als das Andere.

Der Spielantrieb bei MO ist ähnlich wie der bei EvE Online oder gar Ultima Online. Man hat so extrem viele Möglichkeiten in diesen Spielen das man sich stets überlgt was man als nächstes angehen möchte - wofür zumeist auch eine Spielergemeinschaft (Gilde/Corp) notwendig ist. Man schafft sich also seinen eigenen "Spielcontent" im Rahmen der gegebenen Möglichkeiten. Bei MO sind es Gildenstädte, diverse Gildenkriege, das sehr umpfangreiche Berufssystem, persönliche Charaktersfähigkeiten, große Spielwelt entdecken, Rollenspiel, usw.

Stell dir einfach vor du hast einen großen Kasten mit Legobausteinen und kannst bauen was du möchtest.


PS: ungeeignet für ambitionierte Solospieler.


----------



## Kalvasflam (2. Oktober 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Irgendwie entzieht sich mir bei dieser Analogie die Logik.



Ich glaube, es lohnt sich nicht darauf zu antworten. Der TE ist halt ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass WoW dem Genre nicht nur gut getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch der Versuch, ihm UO schmackhaft zu machen, ist zum Scheitern verurteilt. Solche Leute sollten wirklich einfach bei WoW bleiben und weiter bunten Items nachjagen.


----------



## pnn (2. Oktober 2009)

Der neue Patch liest sich einfach so genial ... bis auf die Tatsache mit der target health bar ... aber wenn es wegen der performance notwendig ist, habe ich auch kein Problem damit! Ansonsten ist der Patch einfach nur so genial ... wird Zeit dass sie ihn auf dem Server zum laufen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls jemand sie noch nicht kennt:
http://www.mortalonline.com/files/beta/Mor...9_changelog.txt

Bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die doch noch kleine deutsche Community entwickelt, je näher man dem Release kommt.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> ... bis auf die Tatsache mit der target health bar ... aber wenn es wegen der performance notwendig ist, habe ich auch kein Problem damit!


Hm? Was meinst du?

- Added target health bar

Ist doch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (2. Oktober 2009)

- All creatures are re-imported.

Ich hoffe, dass das wirklich bedeutet was ich denke: Endlich ist die Welt auch richtig bevölkert!


Auf MO Szene hat sich ürigens jemand die Mühe gemacht das ganze zu übersetzen:

http://www.mortalonline-szene.de/mortal-on...?id=146&p=6


----------



## Kalvasflam (2. Oktober 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> - All creatures are re-imported.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass das wirklich bedeutet was ich denke: Endlich ist die Welt auch richtig bevölkert!
> 
> ...



Genial, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten! Das wird echt zum UO 2 (auch wenn es noch ein weiter Weg ist...). Taming kommt also rein, und Zaubern kostet nun auch Reagenzien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) "iconsidermysins"", lol, ich hab nen Deja Vu.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. November 2009)

Es gab gerade einen neuen Patch, der unter anderem Mounts und Housing eingeführt hat. 



> ------ FEATURES ------
> - Player Housing is now implemented. You are now able to build your very own house! (Please note that we are currently testing only the basic system for Player Housing. There are roughly 1000 house spots unevenly spread across the continent and the placements of these spots are in no way final. The purpose for now is to test the basic construction of houses as well as how the servers cope with the housing system).
> - Mounts are now implemented. Tame it, ride it, attack people from it but don’t fall off!
> (For more information on how Player Housing and Mounts work in Mortal Online, please refer to the Quick Guide found here: http://www.mortalonline.com/files/beta/MO-..._guide_0_6.rtf)
> ...


----------



## rovdyr (8. November 2009)

Hmm... liest sich alles echt gut. Auch wenn ich es erst spielen werde, wenn es rausgekommen ist, aber was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe... da wird mein Traum wahr... eine Mischung aus Meridian 59 und UO...


----------



## Abell (26. November 2009)

So, NDA ist gefallen, also sagt eure Meinung.

Ich bin schon 2 - 3 Monate in der Beta, aber irgendwie fehlt es mir an Motivation, da sowieso mit jedem grösserem Patch alles wieder zurückgesetzt wird - ja, ich bin ein schlechter Beta-Tester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik gefällt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut. Beim Erkunden der Welt hat man einen wirklich schönen Weitblick.
Tja, und da das Kampfsystem für mich eher Zweitrangig ist, wars das auch schon.
Das Crafting, das mich schon mehr interessieren würde ist zur Zeit nur ein Eintausch von Rohstoffen gegen fertige Ausrüstung und das langweilt mich eher.
Ausserdem ist die Welt noch extrem leer und mir fehlt eine lebendige Flora und Faune schon sehr. Bei jedem Patch hoffe ich dass sich das geändert hat. Auch wirken die NPC Händler noch extrem steif und stehen nur sinnlos in der Gegend herum. Naja, wird schon noch werden.

Taming wär schon interessant, wenn ich irgendwelche Tiere finden würde die ich zähmen könnte.
Housing schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Die Häuser gefallen mir wirklich nicht schlecht, habe mich aber noch nicht so besonders damit beschäftigt.
Zur Zeit fehlt einfach noch die Motivation, besonders mit dem Gedanken im Hintergrund das in der Nächsten Woche schon wieder alles weg ist... ich bin wirklich ein schlechter Betatester...

Im grossen und ganzen habe ich in der Beta auch noch nicht wirklich viel anderes erwartet und es kommen auch laufend neue Inhalte hinzu obwohl, wenn ich mir den Kalender so anschau, es mir nun langsam doch etwas knapp vorkommt mit einem Release noch in diesem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Grafik von Mortal Online schaut ziemlich veraltet aus finde ich. Ich hoffe das Spiel hat wenigstens inhaltlich etwas zu bieten.


----------



## pooboon (11. Dezember 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Die Grafik von Mortal Online schaut ziemlich veraltet aus finde ich. Ich hoffe das Spiel hat wenigstens inhaltlich etwas zu bieten.



Du scheinst ja nen echter experte zu sein - die graphik is ganz sicher nicht veraltet, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir hier von einem MMo reden...

Diese ewigen Dummschwätzer hier auf buffed..


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2009)

Was mich an der Grafik von MO stört ist das Motion Blur. Auf Dauer war das immer nervig für mich. Aber sonst hatte ich da nix dran auszusetzen.

Bin in den C Block der Beta gekommen. Hab aber auch nur gelegentlich gespielt und reingeschaut. Bin auch 'n schlechter Beta Tester. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wirkte zu dem Zeitpunkt alles noch ziemlich steif und unstimmig, vorallem die Kampfbewegungen. Das letzte mal hab ich gespielt, als sie das Taming implementiert hatten. Kampf- und Harvestanimation wirkten da immernoch unstimmig und vieles andere ebenfalls sehr unfertig.

Anfangs war ich begeistert, da MO vom ersten Eindruck und Feeling eine viel "rundere" Welt präsentierte. Vorallem was die Charaktererstellung angeht. Hat sich nach den ersten Stunden aber sehr schnell gelegt. Bisher hat mich da noch nix vom Hocker gehauen, da das, was man jetzt nur halbgar spielen kann, zB in DFO vollständig implementiert ist. Denke auch, dass ich die Beta meiden werde, bis das Spiel released ist und die ersten Patches bekommen hat. Hoffe nur, dass das Geld für die Pre-Ordner nicht rausgeworfen war und MO 'n schlechter Darkfall-Abklatsch wird. Schön wäre es, wenn die beiden Spiele später gleich viel zu bieten hätten, nur unterschiedliche Kriterien stärker gewichtet.


----------



## Exeone (11. Dezember 2009)

das 4 q ist ja jetz fast um wann soll es denn nun rauskommen ?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2009)

Q1 2010. http://www.mortalonline-szene.de/news/1-/3...-erst-2010.html

Müßte zwar nochmal reinschauen und 'n bisschen spielen, aber ich prognostiziere, dass selbst Q1 viel zu früh ist. Wenn Starvault den Termin einhält, haben wir das nächste Bananensoftware (reift beim Kunden) MMO.


----------



## Exeone (11. Dezember 2009)

Das hab ich auch gefunden und dies wurde am 1 4 gepostet und darunter steht april april deswegen suche ich ja etwas konkretes


----------



## Grotuk (11. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Müßte zwar nochmal reinschauen und 'n bisschen spielen, aber ich prognostiziere, dass selbst Q1 viel zu früh ist. Wenn Starvault den Termin einhält, haben wir das nächste Bananensoftware (reift beim Kunden) MMO.


 Öhm jedwedes MMORPG ist Bananensoftware und reift beim Kunden. Die Frage ist hier nur wird die Banane Grün, Grüngelb oder Gelb ausgeliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber ein zweites AoC will glaube niemand mehr erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin in der Beta und ein AOC2 wird es definitiv nicht denn so gut wie sich MO während der Beta entwickelt hat, zeugt nur von der Qualität der Entwickler, welche übrigens auch auf die Community hören.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Januar 2010)

*NDA ist gefallen. Release steht vor der Tür!*

Nun packt mal aus. Wie siehts denn aus, bei Mortal Online? 

Top oder Flop? 

Was kann man erwarten?

Tante Edith wunderts nämlich, warum man seit Fall der NDA kaum was liest.


----------



## Gromthar (16. Januar 2010)

Ich kann in diesem Fall nur von mir reden ... und ich habe im Moment extrem wenig Freizeit und diese verbringe ich entweder im Spiel, oder vorzugsweise mit ner hübschen Frau.

Es gibt bereits im Internet genügend Betaberichte zu lesen, weshalb ich mir meinen eigenen diesmal spare. Mein persönliches Fazit fällt allerdings überaus positiv aus. Nicht alles was Starvault bisher in das Spiel integrieren wollte wurde bis dato auch tatsächlich gezeigt, jedoch hat man das als Betaspieler und Fan des Projekts bisher schon öfter erlebt und wurde im Nachhinein positiv überrascht. Für ein derart kleines Projekt mir sehr engem Budgetrahmen hat Starvault ein großartiges Spiel mit unglaublichen vielen Möglichkeiten geschaffen. Kein anderes MMOG kam von Spielgefühl näher an UO heran als dieses. Als Fan von klassischen Rollenspielen in einer durch Spieler veränderten Umgebung ist es für mich genu das Richtige. Auch die Community macht bis dato einen recht soliden sowieso vernünftigen Eindruck. Von den s.g. Kiddies ist nicht viel zu sehen und auch das Ganken im Spiel ist nicht wirklich die Regel - auch wenn man stets vorsichtig ist. 

Darkfall habe ich leider nie gespielt, aber ich denke das sich beide Spiele nicht allzu viel nehmen. DFO ist wohl eher auf PvP getrimmt, wärend MO mehr in Richtung Alleskönner geht, bzw. irgendwann gehen soll. Noch sind nunmal noch lange nicht alle Feature implementiert.


----------



## Syane (17. Januar 2010)

Uff schwierig ..Mit dem Crafting Systhem hat SV ein Monster erschaffen ..es ist sehr komplex und für mich viel zu mühselig sich als pvpler mit Soner "Tonne" an Crafting mMaterial auseinandersetzen zu müssen damit ich mir überhaupt ne Waffe bauen kann. Seid dem letzten patch hab ich nich viel gespielt da mir das craften zu viel ist (Ist aber wirklich Gut und sehr komplex) <--- Hab noch nie so ein Heftiges crafting systhem irgendwo gesehen.

Bugs sind noch reichlich vorhanden...und es läge mir fern zu behaupten ich würde mir nicht wünschen das nächste woche die open Beta kommt und dann ne woche drauf das Spiel released. Aber eigentlich möchte ich dem Spiel noch 1-2 Monate Beta gönnen (oder mehr) da es realistisch gesehen noch Zeit braucht. Dies ist aber aus Geldgründen von Seiten Starvaults nicht mehr möglich...daher MÜSSEN sie es releasen so wie es denn dann ist...und dann heftig an content nachschieben.

Man sieht das sich andauernd etwas tut ..das Team von Mortalonline schläft nicht.



( http://www.mortalonline.com/files/Blog/FoliageWorkInProgress.jpg ) <--Bild in Groß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bild ist Direkt vom Pc des Technical Artist von SV. und zeigt noch nicht implementierte Umwelteffekte. 


Aber es ist wie es ist und in zeiten von Finanzkriese und unserer aktuellen MMO Spielerschaft werden sich viele Leute die sich MO Kaufen "Betrogen" und um ihr Geld geprellt fühlen...weil sie wohl eines der unfertigsten Spiele (welche es jeh gab) zu release spielen werden...Und das werden sie Üüüüüüüberall breittreten ganz klar ... so ist die heutige mmospielerschaft nunmal.

Ich für meinen teil (und auch viele andere Betaspieler) werden das Spiel weiterhin supporten...da es so wie es jetzt ist schon großartiges in sich trägt. Und da es ehh nur auf eine kleine Spielerschaft ausgelegt ist wird der release und die darauffolgende "Heulwelle" nicht so ins Gewichtfallen... 

Im Vergleich mit Darkfall ist die Welt ca.nur halb so groß ... was den vorteil bringt das der Server nicht so leer und Tod wirkt wie in Darkfall wenn die "Spielermassen" schwinden. (Wobei der neue patch es dort ja verbessert hat)



Alles in Allem was wird den Open Beta Spieler bzw eine Woche Später den Kunden erwarten?

-Große Offene Welt (Teilweise echt schön)
-Riesiges/Umfangreiches Crafting Systhem das eventuell alle deine Charakterslots verbraucht (Drei Charakterslots)
-Schöndesignte Städte
-Ausgeglichenes Skillsysthem
-Schlechtes Pve
-Bugs
-Kein tutorial
-Unfertiges Magie/Kampfsysthem
-Nackte Tatsachen (Ihr wisst schon hrhr)
-Nen Haufen Spieler die euch beklauen und ärgern..töten
-Man kann machen was man will
-Blutmixsysthem
-Housing (echt cool)
-Taming (Nich wie in Darkfall ne Pflanze solange bearbeiten bisn Tier rauskommt)...richtig einfangen und trainieren. (Man kann das Tier auch nicht einpacken)
-Ein Aktuell unentdecktes episches Monster das irgendwo in der Welt schläft und auf uns wartet ( Eventuell ein Drachen oO?)

Und einiges mehr... aber vieles was versprochen wurde (Und auch noch kommt) Hat es nicht in das Spiel geschafft... Sieging zum Beispiel ... 



Aber das sind nur meine Eindrücke aus der Beta und diese sprechen keinesfalls für alle Spieler...jeder sollte sich sein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## rovdyr (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf MO, es wird ja demnächst einen offenen Stresstest geben. Da werde ich wohl mal mitmachen und mir die Welt in den 1 - 2 Stunden anschauen.

Gruß
rovdyr


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp8q2kWutvE

Hier noch ein Video mit Gras in Natura.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2010)

Hab heute mein Mortal Online in der Post gefunden.

Schöne äußerliche Verpackung. Passt gut ins Regal.

Aber ich finde, die Aktion hätte sich StarVault schenken können und damit Geld sparen.

Denn in der Hülle, die wirklich gut aufgemacht ist, war lediglich nur eine einzige DVD. Nix weiter. Kein Handbuch, keine Schnell-Anleitung, keine Gimmicks, ... Nix, was man sonst erwarten würde, wenn man 'n neues Spiel in der Verpackung bekommt und aufmacht.

Schade.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2010)

Naja Spec. an sich hast du recht... ABER  SV hatte nie geplahnt Boxed versionen oder collectors zu "drucken"... dies geschah nur auf bitten der community...es gab ne Menge Leute die gerne eine Verpackung von MO in ihrem Regal zu stehen gehabt hätten...


Leider finde ich den alten originalpost nicht mehr wo Denni geschrieben hatte das sie eigentlich garnicht vorhatten welche herzustellen (is aber auch schon lange her).


Von daher finde ich kann man ihnen nichts vorwerfen außer das sie auf die stimmen der com. gehört haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, das wußte ich nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt: Äußerlich ist die Hülle wirklich schick. Sieht gut ramponiert aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (28. Januar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Von daher finde ich kann man ihnen nichts vorwerfen außer das sie auf die stimmen der com. gehört haben.



Stimmt, und dann haben sie nochmal auf die Com gehört und die Box zu früh (meiner Meinung nach) verschickt... mit einer CD die man eigentlich gleich entsorgen kann, da der Client unbrauchbar / zu alt ist.

Naja, die Box gefällt mir aber nicht schlecht und ich bin einigermassen zufrieden damit. Ein Handbuch hät ich zwar schon noch gerne gehabt, das wäre aber, ebenso wie der Client, bei Release wahrscheinlich schon wieder überholt.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem hatte man doch die Wahl und konnte sich somit (wenn die Box nicht gewuenscht war) fuer den reinen Download entscheiden. "Normale" Box-Versionen enthalten heute doch eh kaum noch Nettigkeiten, man muss ja fast schon die Deluxe-Variante kaufen wenn man ein Handbuch will...

PS: Gibt es uebrigens ein Handbuch? Dann finde ich vielleicht raus, wie ich meinen Char wieder ins Reich der Lebenden befoerdern kann...


----------



## BaddaBumm (28. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ausserdem hatte man doch die Wahl und konnte sich somit (wenn die Box nicht gewuenscht war) fuer den reinen Download entscheiden. "Normale" Box-Versionen enthalten heute doch eh kaum noch Nettigkeiten, man muss ja fast schon die Deluxe-Variante kaufen wenn man ein Handbuch will...
> 
> PS: Gibt es uebrigens ein Handbuch? Dann finde ich vielleicht raus, wie ich meinen Char wieder ins Reich der Lebenden befoerdern kann...



H; da lernst du die ersten Schritte.

Wenn du tot sein solltest, einfach mal in alle Himmelsrichtungen schauen. Dann solltest du überall weiße Säulen sehen die in den Himmel strahlen. Dann begibst du dich einfach Richtung hellstem Strahl und sobald du ihn erreicht hast, steht ein Priester vor dir.

Tab und dann R = Schwupps bist du am leben.

In der Beta hast du auch die Möglichkeit einfach P zu drücken und dann rechts unten auf "Suicide" zu klicken. Nach einer Minute teleportierts dich zum nächsten Priester. Das ist aber nur jetzt in der Beta möglich.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ausserdem hatte man doch die Wahl und konnte sich somit (wenn die Box nicht gewuenscht war) fuer den reinen Download entscheiden. "Normale" Box-Versionen enthalten heute doch eh kaum noch Nettigkeiten, man muss ja fast schon die Deluxe-Variante kaufen wenn man ein Handbuch will...
> 
> PS: Gibt es uebrigens ein Handbuch? Dann finde ich vielleicht raus, wie ich meinen Char wieder ins Reich der Lebenden befoerdern kann...




Ich meine als jemand der die boxed version gekauft hat konnte man aber auch schon vorher einfach den client downloaden, installieren und spielen :> 

Also es war kein muss auf die CD zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wie du zum Priester findest weißt du ja bereits.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2010)

Also war meine Vermutung zu den Leuchtsaeulen zu laeufen richtig. Das hab ich auch getan bzw. versucht - aber die erste Leuchtsaeule die ich gefunden habe war letztlich ein Wasserfall und da man mit dem absolut uebertriebenen Todeseffekt wenig sieht, habe ich dann die Selbstmord-Variante probiert. Allerdings auch nur mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich dann halbblind durch eine Stadt irrte. Die tolle Ingamehilfe enthaelt leider nur das absolut Offensichtlichste (Wuhu - wenn ich "vorwaerts" druecke bewege ich mich vorwaerts! Wer haette das gedacht?) und keinerlei Infos wie "Was tun wenn Du gestorben bist...".

Naja - in den letzten Tagen konnte ich es nicht nochmal probieren, da mein Client mich garnicht rein gelassen hat (Fehler beim Abrufen der Revision-Info). Heute laed es nochmal den neuesten Client runter und ich werde am Abend nochmal reinschauen...


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also war meine Vermutung zu den Leuchtsaeulen zu laeufen richtig. Das hab ich auch getan bzw. versucht - aber die erste Leuchtsaeule die ich gefunden habe war letztlich ein Wasserfall und da man mit dem absolut uebertriebenen Todeseffekt wenig sieht, habe ich dann die Selbstmord-Variante probiert. Allerdings auch nur mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich dann halbblind durch eine Stadt irrte. Die tolle Ingamehilfe enthaelt leider nur das absolut Offensichtlichste (Wuhu - wenn ich "vorwaerts" druecke bewege ich mich vorwaerts! Wer haette das gedacht?) und keinerlei Infos wie "Was tun wenn Du gestorben bist...".
> 
> Naja - in den letzten Tagen konnte ich es nicht nochmal probieren, da mein Client mich garnicht rein gelassen hat (Fehler beim Abrufen der Revision-Info). Heute laed es nochmal den neuesten Client runter und ich werde am Abend nochmal reinschauen...




Nicht vergessen vorm patchen (wichtig) auch dein dx9/10 ..deine graka/soundkarte und das windows-servicepack zu updaten ... sonst kann es sein das es nicht geht und du ne fehlermeldung bekommst/das spiel nochmal laden darfst da deine files eventuell dadurch corrupten.


Und zu deinem Sterbedingens und keine hilfe:   Drück die "H"-taste aka Hilfe/help und geh auf ---> Death... dann bekommst du folgendes...


Once dead, you enter the etherworld. You can not be seen by players any longer and you can't interact with the physical world. To revive you need to find a priest. The white beams you can see in the etherworld indicate the locations of priests. The brighter the beam, than closer you are.
As soon as you found a priest,target him [Tab] and interact [R]. In beta you also habe the option of Beta suiciding while dead  ..blabla den rest wollte ich nimmer abschreiben.



Also dort war wirklich alles haargenau aufgelistet was zu tun ist x)  Gut nen wasserfall ..das is pech. Und ich finde das eigentlich sogar schon zu viel Hilfe für nen Sandbox mmo. Aber naja irgendwas muss ja sein : /


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2010)

Ach ich adde nochmal alles was man braucht: 


Windows Service pack
DirectX (Updatet die alte version automatisch auf die neuste)
Physic X (Auch für leute die kein nVidia nutzen)
Grafikkarten Treiber (nVidia | ATI)
Audio Treiber (Nicht ganz so wichtig) Net Framework 3.5 | 3.5 Service Pack 1 



mfg.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2010)

Ok - hab jetzt die neueste Version runter geladen (die mit dem neuen Updater) und das hat auch alles funktioniert. Beim ersten Einloggen fiel direkt auf, dass das Spiel deutlich besser laeuft - auch mit voll hochgedrehten Grafikeinstellungen (auch wenn die Ingame recht mager sind - aber nHancer hilft wie immer...). Gut!

Den Ingame-Userguide gibt es noch nicht sonderlich lange (laut Patchnotes seit 15.17 - und ist seit da auch erst nach und nach gefuellt worden), zum Zeitpunkt meines sozialvertraeglichen Fruehablebens leider noch nicht vorhanden gewesen (zumindest nicht die Info die ich suchte, ich hab naemlich sogar gesucht). Finde ich gut, dass es das jetzt so gibt.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2010)

Ah allesklar gut ... hab halt nur eben nachgesehen ..und gedacht is schon seid deinem tragischem Tod drinnen gewesen^^


Aber freut mich das dein Game jetzt läuft und du dich ans "erkunden" machen kannst !


----------



## Zervesa (28. Januar 2010)

Das Game wird eben immer nen Stück besser, freu mich schon wenns endlich Released wird und man endlich loslegen kann. 

Aber das Beta spielen macht langsam keinen spaß mehr.


----------



## BaddaBumm (28. Januar 2010)

Zervesa schrieb:


> Das Game wird eben immer nen Stück besser, freu mich schon wenns endlich Released wird und man endlich loslegen kann.
> 
> Aber das Beta spielen macht langsam keinen spaß mehr.



Es geht auch nicht in erster Linie um den Spass in der Beta, sondern darum dass das Spiel ziemlich fertig erscheint... nicht wahr?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich Released möchte ich momentan nicht, weil es noch genug zu tun gibt wie ich finde. 

Du hängst auch hier grad rum, weil der Server gebootet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zervesa (28. Januar 2010)

Stimmt genau, und sehnsüchtig warten auf die nächsten Patchnotes


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht in erster Linie um den Spass in der Beta, sondern darum dass das Spiel ziemlich fertig erscheint... nicht wahr?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


MO wird aber leider demnächst als Release kommen, in dem Zustand wie es ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich Anfang / Mitte Februar. Grund? SV braucht Schotter. Das heißt für die Spieler gibts die nächste Bananen-Software ("reift beim Kunden").


----------



## Abell (29. Januar 2010)

Solange das Grundlegende drin ist und man ohne grössere Probleme spielen kann hab ich keine Probleme damit, wenn nach Release auch ordentlich weiter am Spiel gearbeitet wird und man auch merkt das etwas passiert.

MO ist für mich interessant genug um dafür etwas mehr Geduld aufzubringen als für andere Spiele.


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2010)

Abell schrieb:


> MO ist für mich interessant genug um dafür etwas mehr Geduld aufzubringen als für andere Spiele.




So könnte man es sagen...

Mir machts halt jetzt schon spaß ..renne mit der fiesesten PK Gilde in der Beta rum undnjoa ...das macht mir halt ne Menge spaß... sie könnten es eigentlich schon nächste woche releasen ... dann würden auch die Kassen eher bei ihnen klingeln und sie könnten eher damit anfangen das Spiel weiter auszubauen mit dem neu erwirtschaftetem Geld. 


Jedenfalls hoffe ich das sie weiterhin so patchen wie momentan ....wär ja schade um das Spiel x.x


----------



## BaddaBumm (29. Januar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> So könnte man es sagen...
> 
> Mir machts halt jetzt schon spaß ..renne mit der fiesesten PK Gilde in der Beta rum undnjoa ...das macht mir halt ne Menge spaß... sie könnten es eigentlich schon nächste woche releasen ... dann würden auch die Kassen eher bei ihnen klingeln und sie könnten eher damit anfangen das Spiel weiter auszubauen mit dem neu erwirtschaftetem Geld.
> 
> ...



http://www.aktietorget.se/pressdocs/StarVault/53715/STVA%20B%2020100129%2012.pdf

Wer ist den übrigens die fieseste PK Gilde? Gibts da Unterschiede? Worauf beziehst du die?


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> http://www.aktietorg...100129%2012.pdf
> 
> Wer ist den übrigens die fieseste PK Gilde? Gibts da Unterschiede? Worauf beziehst du die?




Ich meine Myrmidon.


Und mist du warst schneller ..OPEN Beta startet am 1. Februar ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoo (31. Januar 2010)

2 Fragen:

Koste es im Monat was oder isses Free 2 Play

Wenn Free 2 Play wo gibts nen Deutschen Client


----------



## Nerdavia (31. Januar 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage....was gibt es denn für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten....sowohl für das Spiel als auch für das Abo

Danke im voraus ^^


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2010)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage....was gibt es denn für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten....sowohl für das Spiel als auch für das Abo
> 
> Danke im voraus ^^




Kreditkarte..paypal ..Lastschrift meine ich ..eventuell noch mehr.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Scoo schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> Koste es im Monat was oder isses Free 2 Play
> 
> Wenn Free 2 Play wo gibts nen Deutschen Client



Nein es ist P2P und nen Deutschen Client gibts auch nicht (in Deutschland wäre das Spiel dann wahrscheinlich auch an jeder Ecke Zensiert und Englisch ist sowieso die coolste Sprache).


----------



## pnn (1. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> in Deutschland wäre das Spiel dann wahrscheinlich auch an jeder Ecke Zensiert und Englisch ist sowieso die coolste Sprache


Dazu müsste es aber auch noch in Deutschland vertrieben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Mir machts halt jetzt schon spaß ..renne mit der fiesesten PK Gilde in der Beta rum undnjoa ...das macht mir halt ne Menge spaß...


Ich glaube, das hat sehr wenig mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun. Wenn diese Gilde wegfallen würde oder es solche intriganten Entwicklungen wie bei DFO gäbe, wirst du schnell feststellen, dass MO auch nur mit Wasser kocht.


----------



## Deadwool (1. Februar 2010)

Es spielt eigentlich gar keine Rolle in welcher Sprache der Client ist. Es gibt eh kaum was zu lesen. Und die Bedeutung der wenigen Funktionen könnte man auch erraten.


----------



## Syane (1. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das hat sehr wenig mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun. Wenn diese Gilde wegfallen würde oder es solche intriganten Entwicklungen wie bei DFO gäbe, wirst du schnell feststellen, dass MO auch nur mit Wasser kocht.




Joa ..das stimmt warscheinlich.  Aber das wäre überall so.


----------



## Exeone (1. Februar 2010)

Jemand eine Idee wrum das Spiel bei mir nicht Startet ?

Windows 7 64 bit alles Teiber aktuell


----------



## Syane (2. Februar 2010)

Exeone schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wrum das Spiel bei mir nicht Startet ?
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit alles Teiber aktuell





Gib uns mal die fehlermeldung


----------



## Exeone (2. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Gib uns mal die fehlermeldung&lt;br /&gt;


&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;<br /><br />Es kommt ja nichts das ist ja das Problem ich starte den Launcher klicke auf Start und dann verschwindet der Launcher und dann passiert nichts weiter

PS kann ich irgendwie das alte Forum wieder einstellen ich finde die neue Optik schrecklich


----------



## Syane (2. Februar 2010)

Mag den neuen style auch nicht ... aber dein problem joa ..weiß ich leider auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (2. Februar 2010)

Es liegt an der DirectX Runtime ... schmeiss mal neue drauf, dann läuft es. Seit Ewigkeiten der 08/15 Fehler, zusammen mit dem nicht installierten .Net Framework, aber das fällt bei dir ja weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckstu da:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=2DA43D38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## todesstern (2. Februar 2010)

moin moin ich hab mir eben von der offiziellen seite den client saugen wollen ging auch jedoch geht der nicht die fehlermeldung sagt mir : The setup files are corrupted. Please optain a new copy of this programm...

kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Syane (2. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> moin moin ich hab mir eben von der offiziellen seite den client saugen wollen ging auch jedoch geht der nicht die fehlermeldung sagt mir : The setup files are corrupted. Please optain a new copy of this programm...
> 
> kann mir wer helfen?




Hatte ich auch ..musste es dreimal neu installieren ... aber knackpunkt an der sache ist vielmehr das du alle treiber aktuallisiert haben solltest. 




Syane schrieb:


> Ach ich adde nochmal alles was man braucht:
> 
> 
> Windows Service pack
> ...


----------



## Exeone (3. Februar 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> <br />Es liegt an der DirectX Runtime ... schmeiss mal neue drauf, dann läuft es. Seit Ewigkeiten der 08/15 Fehler, zusammen mit dem nicht installierten .Net Framework, aber das fällt bei dir ja weg. <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Also wie gesagt ich hab alles updates drauf gestern extra wegen MO die neue NET beta Installiert das hat aber auch nichts gebraacht


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2010)

musste es dreimal installieren ..bnis es geklappt hatte : /	keine ahnung ob man den patcher/torrent nicht anhalten darf oder warum die files corrupten .... ist aber eher nen "seltener" fehler denke ich.


----------



## pnn (3. Februar 2010)

Exeone schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt ich hab alles updates drauf gestern extra wegen MO die neue NET beta Installiert das hat aber auch nichts gebraacht


... mit Win7 hast die neuste stable .Net-FW Version und was anderes würde SV auch nie benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast mal die Runtime von meinem Link installiert? Ich weiss ja nicht ob das bei dir unter "alles updates drauf getan" fällt. 
Denn dein Fehler kam bisland zu 99% von einer falschen Dx Runtime ... andernfalls schau halt mal im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Exeone (3. Februar 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> <br />... mit Win7 hast die neuste stable .Net-FW Version und was anderes würde SV auch nie benutzen <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/rolleyes.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Ne hab ich nicht aber ich habs versucht wurd mir dann gesagt das ich keine Installation benötige da ich die neuste Version schon besitze


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2010)

vergessts einfach...
wenn man dem offi forum glauben schenken darf, geht da eh alles drunder und drüber und bei 50% geht der Downloader noch nicht richtig.

ich werd warten bis es 100% funzt.
Tut mir zwar ein wenig in der Gamerseele weh, aber ich werd drüber hinwegkommen ^^


----------



## Bufkho (9. Februar 2010)

Falls es wen interessiert: Webcomicstrip und Blogbeitrag zum Thema auf http://www.vgcc.de/2.../mortal-online/ ^^ Vielleicht gefällts ja jemandem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls hier ein Mod mitliest, dem gerade langweilig ist: Falls du mal gucken könntest, ob ich hier schon mal angemeldet bin mit der Email bufko (at) gmx (dot) de, kannst du mir mal den entsprechenden Usernamen an meine jetzige Mailaddy schicken? Thxi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Februar 2010)

Der Blog liest sich irgendwie so, als ob der Poster glaubt, MO wäre das erste neue Fanstasy Sandbox MMO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Blog liest sich irgendwie so, als ob der Poster glaubt, MO wäre das erste neue Fanstasy Sandbox MMO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt ließt sich irgendwie komisch ..und ich meine da ist auch ne Menge Halbwissen und UO Fanboyerei (Hab das wort grad erfunden) dabei...

Und das sag ich obwohl ich MO selber toll finde x)


----------



## Bufkho (10. Februar 2010)

Jetzt wo ihr's sagt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei sollte es gar nicht so klingen, sondern mehr oder weniger eine kurze Erklärung sein für Leute, die mit dem Genre noch nichts am Hut hatten ^^ Ich selbst hab nicht mal UO gespielt, aber dafür ne Weile Eve! Ha!


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2010)

Habs mir nun auch mal angetan aber die Grafik hat mich dann geradezu erschreckt. Normal sage ich "Grafik ist nicht so wichtig" aber was MO da bietet ist ja schon eine Qual, vor allem weil man es aus der Ego-Perspektive steuert.

Naja und als ich erstmals einloggte was sah ich wohl als erstes ? Einen Spieler, der seinen blonden weiblichen Char direkt mal die Kleider vom Leib riss. 10sek später, loggte sich ein weiterer Spieler ein und.... machte genau das gleiche. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2010)

Die Grafik von MO hat mich auch sehr verwirrt, vorallem dieses "Motion Blur" beim drehen. Davon hab ich echt Kopfschmerzen bekommen, wenn ich länger davor gesessen hab. Aber sonst fand ich sie relativ gut.

Aber das mit den nackten Chars: Kann vlt daran liegen, dass du komplett nackt startest? (war zumindest früher in der Beta so)


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2010)

Nee man startet mit nem Fell bekleidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (17. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Grafik von MO hat mich auch sehr verwirrt, vorallem dieses "Motion Blur" beim drehen. Davon hab ich echt Kopfschmerzen bekommen, wenn ich länger davor gesessen hab. Aber sonst fand ich sie relativ gut.
> 
> Aber das mit den nackten Chars: Kann vlt daran liegen, dass du komplett nackt startest? (war zumindest früher in der Beta so)






Genau wegen dem Motion Blur spiele ich es nicht mehr.....ich hätte mich fast übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2010)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Genau wegen dem Motion Blur spiele ich es nicht mehr.....ich hätte mich fast übergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mann kan den Motion Blur ausschalten ~~


----------



## Shinar (17. Februar 2010)

Hmm....

Ist das Spiel immer noch in der Open Beta und für alle zugänglich? Wie ist es denn so... lese darüber so wenig.


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2010)

Ich finds gut ..andere scheiße ... ließ dir die offizielle Seite/Forum durch und teste es ..is ja in der Openbeta ..oder geh mal die Seiten in diesem thread durch.


----------



## Zervesa (18. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich finds gut ..andere scheiße ... ließ dir die offizielle Seite/Forum durch und teste es ..is ja in der Openbeta ..oder geh mal die Seiten in diesem thread durch.




Dem schließ ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (18. Februar 2010)

Ist noch in der Open Beta.

Einfach runterladen und selbst von überzeugen.

Apropo: warum hat MO noch kein eigenes Forenabteil hier bei buffed.de?^^


----------



## WT Ephram (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würd dem Spiel ja glatt ne Chance geben, wenn ich die Optionen speichern könnte. Weder Musik, Sound noch andere Einstellungen lassen sich ändern, hat jemand rat?


----------



## Syane (19. Februar 2010)

Sound unten rechts in deiner taskleiste von MO über die Soundeinstellungen runterdrehen wenn garnix hilft. Alle anderen einstellungen wie Schatten ..texturen auflösung etc. speichern bei mir ...nachdem du die einstellungen vorgenommen hast solltest du MO aber nochzmals neu starten (Den client nicht nur ausloggen). Bei mir funktioniert es so jedenfalls ..steht auch da nachdem man die Einstellungen verändert hat. 



Rafterman1 schrieb:


> Ist noch in der Open Beta.
> 
> Einfach runterladen und selbst von überzeugen.
> 
> Apropo: warum hat MO noch kein eigenes Forenabteil hier bei buffed.de?^^




Weils noch in der Beta ist und weil die Spieleranhängerschaft noch viel zuklein ist, als das sich nen eigenes Unterforum lohnt. Ähnlich wie bei Darkfall wird das Unterforum warscheinlich erst einige wochen nach release kommen ..wenn auch eine größere Nachfrage besteht.


----------



## pnn (22. Februar 2010)

WT schrieb:


> Ich würd dem Spiel ja glatt ne Chance geben, wenn ich die Optionen speichern könnte. Weder Musik, Sound noch andere Einstellungen lassen sich ändern, hat jemand rat?






> Also, you can change resolution and other gfx settings in <root game folder>\Updater\mortalonline\UnrealEngine3\NowGame \Config . Edit the Nowxxx files, NowEngine.ini has the resolution plus most any other setting you'd wanna play with. Make a backup of this file, or not, it's ok to play with this file and screw up. If you mess it up, simply delete it. DO NOT change the default files. The "Now" files will be remade whenever you run the game if they do not already exist.


Ich hab immer meine Input.ini geändert wegen der Mausgeschwindigkeit, jedoch musste ich die dann immer auf Read-Only setzen, da er sie sonst immer wieder überschreiben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (22. Februar 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hmm....
> 
> Ist das Spiel immer noch in der Open Beta und für alle zugänglich? Wie ist es denn so... lese darüber so wenig.



Ja ist wohl noch zugänglich und warum du nicht viel davon hörst liegt am Zustand des Spiels. 
Es ist weit davon entfernt den üblichen Entwicklungsfortschritt zu haben bei dem man in eine Open Beta geht, es ist eigentlich erst "reif" für eine closed Beta mit kleinem Nutzerkreis. Es ist halt ein kleines Entwicklungsstudio ohne Kohle. Ansonsten vom Konzept her auch nicht massentauglich und nur für masochistische Hardcore Sandbox Fans von Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2010)

Madir deinem Letztem Punkt stimme ich zu ..aber nur weil alle anderen publisher ihre Opeb beta als solche präsentieren obwohl das Spiel genauso wie es ist auf den markt gebracht wird (Beispiel Global Agenda)... heißt es nicht das die OB von MO ne CB sein sollte nur weils fehlerhaft ist durch laggs... genau dafür ist die OB da!


----------



## Madir (22. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Madir deinem Letztem Punkt stimme ich zu ..aber nur weil alle anderen publisher ihre Opeb beta als solche präsentieren obwohl das Spiel genauso wie es ist auf den markt gebracht wird (Beispiel Global Agenda)... heißt es nicht das die OB von MO ne CB sein sollte nur weils fehlerhaft ist durch laggs... genau dafür ist die OB da!



Naja regelmäßige Char Wipes hab ich noch in keiner anderen Open Beta erlebt. Klar ist eine Open Beta ein Streß Test aber bei Mortal Onlikne liegt noch einiges mehr im argen, was auch vorher bekannt war und angekündigt wurde, als es für eine OPen beta üblich ist. Das ist auch keine Wertung sondern ein Hinweis darauf auf was man sich einläßt wenn man an der Open Beta zu Mortal Online teilnimmt.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2010)

Ja gut ..aber entgegen dem charakterwipe muss man sagen das man durch den erhöhten "lvl-speed"  seinen verlorenen charakter innerhalb von wenigen Tagen wieder auf dem Maximum hat...das was wir hier in 3 Tagen machen wird zu release innerhalb von 2 wochen erreicht werden können...von daher nicht so dramatisch. 

Ich habe beispielsweise nach dem wipe letzten Dienstag einen charakter direkt auf Max mit Metall Rüstung/waffen und Magie hochgespielt (Hofft ja auf keinen wipe damit bereit für das neue Magie systhem). Habs auch geschafft die ersten 100 Kills wärend den letzten Tagen zu "erwirtschaften".  Also Spaß habe ich gehabt.

Ich denke es liegt an der Mentalität der "Beta" tester ...wie du bereits sagtest "nicht massentauglich und nur für masochistische Hardcore Sandbox Fans ". Wobei ich selbst auch erst mit Darkfall mein erstes Sandboxspiel miterleben durfte.... und mit Mortalonline weitermache. 

Und jau natürlich ist es richtig die Leute darauf hinzuweisen ...das man bei Mortalonline nicht schon das Fertige Spiel als Betaverpackt erwarten sollte mit dem normalerweise nur Kunden angelockt werden... die Open Beta ist eine Beta ..und keine "alpha" version ..wie viele behaupten (Die wohl nie ne alpha live gesehen haben ohne texturen etc.).   Die Beta hat Lags ... die Beta hat Bugs...dazu ist die Beta da, um Bugs zu finden und zu beheben. Die Lags sind erst in der Openbeta aufgetaucht und nun muss nur der Server ordentlich darauf abgestimmt werden ..oder die Devs merken das sie einfach einen größeren brauchen...who knows.


mfg


----------



## pnn (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenn dann ist es aber noch eine frühe Closed Beta. Von einer Open Beta ist es weit entfernt, denn normal wird in einer Open Beta in der SW-Entwicklung nicht wirklich noch irgendwelche große Funktionalität gepatcht, sondern eher auf bug-finding und Stabilität der Fokus gelegt. Aber natürlich, unter dem Gesichtspunkt dass sie es bald rausbringen müssen, ist es klar dass sie es Open Beta nennen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2010)

Langsam glaube ich ernsthaft das der Großteil der Leute hier den Begriff "Beta" benutzt ohne deren RICHITGE Bedeutung zu kennen ... ihr geht alle davon aus das eine Beta alla AION oder War die schon ein fast "perfektes" spiel Zeigt das Musterbeispiel einer Beta ist...

Ich zittiere einmal wi es wirklich ist



> Häufig sind Beta-Versionen die ersten Versionen eines Programms, die vom Hersteller zu Testzwecken veröffentlicht werden. Als Betatester bezeichnet man im Allgemeinen den oder die ersten unabhängigen beziehungsweise anonymen Fremdtester und Anwender.
> 
> Der Begriff ist nicht exakt definiert, als Faustregel zur Abgrenzung einer Beta-Version von anderen Versionen gilt in der Regel, dass zwar alle wesentlichen Funktionen des Programms implementiert, aber noch nicht vollständig getestet sind und das Programm daher vermutlich noch viele, auch schwerwiegende Fehler enthält, ...



Ich finde das passt ziemlich genau auf Mortalonline.


----------



## pnn (24. Februar 2010)

Ich arbeite selbst in der Softwareentwicklung, glaub mir, ich weiss wie man Beta definiert. Bei Spielen würde ich noch extremer vom Qualitäts- und Entwicklungsstand einer Open und Closed Beta ganz strikt unterscheiden. Deswegen meinte ich auch eine Closed Beta und habe es auch für mein Verständnis selbsterklärend begründet. Ich habe auch genug, nennen wir es mal nicht-Marketing Betas, gespielt um sowas mit anderen Spielen vergleichen zu können. 
Sorry, das ist für mich halt garantiert keine typische Open Beta in der Spieleentwicklung, wenn du das so siehst ... meinetwegen. Dann versuch aber auch nicht anderen Leuten vor den Wagen zu fahren und deine Vorstellung einer Open Beta als die einzig Wahre hinzustellen, denn sie ist schlichtweg falsch.

ps.: Deine Definition einer Beta ist zwar ganz gut und schön, aber es gibt keine wirkliche Definition was eine Beta ist oder nicht, da gibt es auch sehr viel ermessensspielraum und da zielt MO wohl gerade rein. Aber von meiner Erfahrung her ist es für mich halt ganz klar keine Open Beta.

edit: Man kann ja auch aus Spass einmal den Stand der MO Open Beta mit der DFO-Beta so 1-2 Monate vor Release vergleichen. Da ist halt ein gewaltiger Qualitätsunterschied dazwischen, auch wenn DFO noch genug Probleme hatte.

Das größte Problem von MO wird mMn sowieso die Server einigermaßen frei von Hacks zu halten. Wie man ja in der Beta schon öfter gesehen hat, bietet ihre Software ja genügend Backdoors.


----------



## Syane (24. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Hacks wird sich zeigen ..ich hoffe SV wird da stark versuchen gegen zu arbeiten sobald in der released version gehackt/cheated wird ...in DFO hab ich sogar 5 monate nach r7 monaten noch speed/fly/teleport hacker gesehen... wobei es dort auch drastisch abgenommen hat. Bzw. Damncheaters vergibt ja noch immer teleporthack etc. für dfo ..bin ma gesoannt wies dann in MO wird.


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2010)

Day & Night systhem wurde geadded und viele andere coole features... unten zwei screens.


1# wie ich den Mond anschaue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2# Mit Fackel wie ich die nähere Umgebung "begutachte"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (13. März 2010)

Zweiter Teil vom promo video (Alles ingame)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxctAqDcFFQ

Release btw diesen Monat


----------



## pnn (15. März 2010)

Ja ... naja, mit diesen Desync und ein paar anderen Problemen werd ich es wohl noch ein 2-3 Monate links liegen und meinen Freimonat so an mir vorrüberziehen lassen. Aber wundert mich sowieso dass sie es noch so lange "ausgehalten" haben.
Übrigens was mir schon länger aufgefallen ist, dass schreibt man System. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Das Tag-/Nachtsystem find ich richtig nett gemacht ...


----------



## Syane (15. März 2010)

Komische sache das mit dem zusätzlichem "h".

Najo wer nochn paar Monate wartet wird dann aufjedenfall ein besseres Spiel haben und nicht so enttäuscht sein (Aoc lässt grüßen)..dort war der start auch echt rau und nun ist es nen super Spiel. Ich werds trozdem ganz ruhig zu release spielen.

Und ja das Day & night syst"h"em gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Mai 2010)

Release soll ja nun 9. Juni sein. Hab seit paar Monaten nun auch nicht mehr reingeschaut.

Was kann man sagen? Was gibts neues?

Hab mir 'n paar YouTube Vids angeguckt, die allerdings aus der Closed Beta stammen. Die Kommentare darunter waren weniger erfreulich: Wo man früher im PvP stark auf sein Stamina Management achten mußte, ists heute so, dass der gewinnt, der am meisten Schläge spammt? Dass es Waffen geben soll, die den Spieler kaum Stamina beim Angriff kosten? Agility Skills, mit denen du auf deinen Gegner springen kannst? Das PvP soll nun "f*cked up" sein? "Closed Beta PvP was nice, [not the] spamming as it is now"?


----------



## Syane (19. Mai 2010)

Da wurde mit Halbwissen gepostet...der stamina verbrauch wurde verändert ..aber du verlierst immernoch viel mehr stamina als beispielsweise in Darkfall ..also es ist kein gespamme wenn du nen richtigen Gegner hast ..nen nackten knockbacken und nieder spammen mit 3-4 schlägen ..jap das ist so.

Bugwaffen gab es ne zeitlang die wurden dann aber gefixt ...die waren superschnell, kaum staminaverbrauch und recht hoher dmg ..habsch selber benutzt. Lezteres war dann aber wiederrum fair weil wenn meine gegner diese waffen nutzen tue ich dies auch ..und das hat den kampf wieder ausgeglichen. (Bis auf die sache das man hier dann tatsächlich viel stamina zum spammen hatte ...was man aber lieber ins movement gesteckt hat).


Mittlerweile ist es wieder so wie gewollt und eher "bedacht"... und auf teamplay abgestimmt.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Mai 2010)

Ok. Klingt ja besser.

Habs mir gestern abend nochmal runtergeladen. Patcher hing dann aber bei 76% mit 0,00KB/s Speed. Heute gehts auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht ist auch 'n Server down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PreSub-Account da ist noch bis Aug aktiv. Denke, ich werde die nächste Zeit nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## Karanadar (20. Mai 2010)

Hmm, also eine Balance ist derzeit nicht wirklich gegeben, was ich, in Anbetracht der Tatsache des großen Desync-Problems, verstehen kann.
Hoffentlich wurde mit dem neuen Build der desync wirklich gefixt, die (vor)schnelle Entscheidung die open beta wieder zu beenden wirft, für viele, jedenfalls kein gutes Licht auf StarVault, vor allen Dingen eben weil der desync erst in der OpenBeta auftrat, jetzt noch nicht wirklich getestet wurde (von den SpielerInnen) und sich daher etwas Unmut breit macht.

Wie auch immer, StarVault war ehrlich und hat mit offenen Karten gespielt und alle Interessierten eingeladen das Spiel anzutesten, dieser Schritt war doch sehr mutig, denkt man an die aufpolierten Betas anderer Spiele und mit welchen Erwartungen manche Tester an die Sacher herangegangen sind.

Für mich ist Mortal Online noch immer der Traum eines fast perfekten mmoRPgs und deshalb werde ich es weiter unterstützen.

@ spectrumizer: Wieso bis August?


----------



## Syane (20. Mai 2010)

Das bezieht sich auf den August 09 Spec ...das wird sobald das Spiel live geht geuppdatet ...und ab Release haste dann einen Monat "umsonst" Spielzeit . 


Und klar zocken kannst dus in der closed beta halt solange diese existiert ..ich warte noch auf den neuen patch (Freitag hieß es)  womit man sich dann glaube ich sowieso die 5GB nochmal laden muss ..also naja ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2010)

Ok, stand keine Jahreszahl bei. Nur "Mon, 17th Aug". Werds mir nach Release auf jeden Fall nochmal anschauen. 

Darkfall macht mir zwar nach wie vor Spaß, aber irgendwie ists da auch ganz schön ausgestorben, vorallem was das Low Skill PvP angeht. Man kann stundenlang kreuz und quer durch die Gebiete feindlicher Fraktionen reisen und trifft niemanden.

Daher ists für mich zur Zeit (nur) ein stark PvE-fokusiertes Spiel. Und wenn man doch mal auf PvP-Gegner trifft, sind die mir nach wie vor um Längen vorraus und das endet dann wieder im Frust, das verleitet zum Grind, um die HP, die Waffen- und Magic-Mastery hochzupushen: "Darkfall Spiral of Eternal Grind". "Holzhacken Online", "Bergbau Online" und "Schwimmen Online". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (20. Mai 2010)

Naja, diese Spirale kenne ich aus fast allen PvP Spielen. Ist in Eve nicht viel anders. Kenne soviele Spieler die sagen: "Ach ins 0.0 gehe ich nicht, mir fehlen noch zuviele Skillpunkte". Letztlich gibt es Weicheier in allen Spielen. Schau mich an, bin in DFO ein Windelpuper und spiele trotzdem.


----------



## Karanadar (20. Mai 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf den August 09 Spec ...das wird sobald das Spiel live geht geuppdatet ...und ab Release haste dann einen Monat "umsonst" Spielzeit .
> 
> 
> Und klar zocken kannst dus in der closed beta halt solange diese existiert ..ich warte noch auf den neuen patch (Freitag hieß es) womit man sich dann glaube ich sowieso die 5GB nochmal laden muss ..also naja ^^



Erstens kam diese Information aus dem _inoffiziellen_ IRC, zweitens hieß es am Montag "probably this week, maybe today" und drittens werden wir erst sehen ob wir nochmal alles runterladen müssen, langsam könnte der Patcher auch wieder patchen finde ich. Aber wie heißt es so schön "Glauben heißt 'nichts wissen'"




Nagroth schrieb:


> Naja, diese Spirale kenne ich aus fast allen PvP Spielen. Ist in Eve nicht viel anders. Kenne soviele Spieler die sagen: "Ach ins 0.0 gehe ich nicht, mir fehlen noch zuviele Skillpunkte". Letztlich gibt es Weicheier in allen Spielen. Schau mich an, bin in DFO ein Windelpuper und spiele trotzdem.




In Darkfall gibt es allerdings das Problem, dass am Anfang irrsinnig viele Exploits ausgenutzt wurden... da es kein Skillcap gibt sind manche SpielerInnen, vornehmlich in großen Gilden, dir wohl für alle Zeit um Längen voraus (es sei denn sie verlieren die Lust am Spiel), genauso auch mit der Wirtschaft... am Anfang wurde geduped und exploitet wo es nur geht... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher verstehe ich es teilweise schon so, insbesondere da Darkfall doch von vornherein eher auf die "härtere" PvP-Spielerschaft gezielt hatte... beim hundertsten Tod in einem Kampf indem du niemals eine Chance hattest, fängt das Überlegen dennoch an.

Schönen Abend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (20. Mai 2010)

Bei Eve kannst du auch nie einen Spieler überholen der vor dir angefangen hat. Ist auch nix Neues.


----------



## Karanadar (20. Mai 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Bei Eve kannst du auch nie einen Spieler überholen der vor dir angefangen hat. Ist auch nix Neues.



Nein natürlich nicht, doch bei Eve haben diese MitspielerInnen sich den Vorteil erarbeitet, nicht erschummelt, darin liegt der grundlegende Unterschied der bei Vielen die Galle zum Überlaufen bringt, wenn sie an Darkfall denken. So kann und soll es, in meinen Augen zumindest, auch sein... jemand der mehr Zeit investiert bekommt mehr - das Spiel ist strikt vom RL getrennt.
Leider haben es die Entwickler damals verpasst die Exploits noch in der Beta oder kurz nach dem Release zu fixen und ein etwaiges Rollback durchzuführen.


----------



## Gromthar (20. Mai 2010)

Karanadar schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht, doch bei Eve haben diese MitspielerInnen sich den Vorteil erarbeitet,[...]


Nichts für ungut, aber ich spiele nun seit fast 7 Jahren EvE; "erarbeitet" habe ich mir da nichts. Ist auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll sich einen guten Char auszuskillen, sondern dauert lediglich viele Monate/Jahre in denen er auf irgendeiner Station im HighSec parkt. Ab und zu ein wenig Handel treiben oder Missionen spielen um die Skillbooks zu kaufen sind kein Anspruch. Nur die Wenigsten gehen als Anfänger ins LowSec oder gar 0.0 - und die meisten werden ziemlich schnell von alten Spielern in ihren Luxusfrigs aus dem Ei gepustet.

So habe ich es seiner Zeit mit meinem Prodder/Trader-Alt gemacht. Hat fast ein Jahr gedauert bis ich ihn ins 0.0 gebracht hab.

Als ich seiner Zeit begonnen habe war es eine ganz andere Zeit. Es gab noch niemanden mit wirklichem SP-Vorteil und man war eher dazu geneigt Risiken einzugehen, zumal ich meist mit zwei Kollegen spielte. Da war das Piratendasein schon ziemlich lukrativ.


----------



## Karanadar (20. Mai 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich spiele nun seit fast 7 Jahren EvE; "erarbeitet" habe ich mir da nichts. Ist auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll sich einen guten Char auszuskillen, sondern dauert lediglich viele Monate/Jahre in denen er auf irgendeiner Station im HighSec parkt. Ab und zu ein wenig Handel treiben oder Missionen spielen um die Skillbooks zu kaufen sind kein Anspruch. Nur die Wenigsten gehen als Anfänger ins LowSec oder gar 0.0 - und die meisten werden ziemlich schnell von alten Spielern in ihren Luxusfrigs aus dem Ei gepustet.



Hmm, ich habe Eve Online nie gespielt, höre aber, subjektiv, fast nur Positives darüber. Ob man sich nun an dem Begriff "erarbeiten" aufhängen möchte oder nicht, überlasse ich jedem selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich, für meinen Teil, fände es sowieso äußerst merkwürdig wenn ein Spiel, dessen grundlegender Sinn der _Spaß_ war/sein sollte, plötzlich als Arbeit gilt. Man möge mir den falschen Ausdruck also bitte nachsehen.

Der Unterschied zwischen Eve Online und Darkfall ist einfach, dass die Leute in Eve Online keine Exploits nutzten/nutzen "mussten" um ihre Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist auch ein Punkt, der mich an Darkfall immer gewundert hat: Es wurden nie Rollbacks durchgeführt. Die Spieler, die ihre Chars im Acid Pool oder in der Rigor Pyramide auf 100 Rigor, 100 Defense und 100 Ignore Pain gepusht haben, gibts immernoch im Spiel. Viele sind aber auch inzwischen nach NA-1 transferiert. Da ärgern sich jetzt die Amis mit denen rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (21. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch ein Punkt, der mich an Darkfall immer gewundert hat: Es wurden nie Rollbacks durchgeführt. Die Spieler, die ihre Chars im Acid Pool oder in der Rigor Pyramide auf 100 Rigor, 100 Defense und 100 Ignore Pain gepusht haben, gibts immernoch im Spiel. Viele sind aber auch inzwischen nach NA-1 transferiert. Da ärgern sich jetzt die Amis mit denen rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ? Ihr vergesst das das skillen damals um ein VIELFACHES langsamer war. Ich hab mein DF Accoun Sept/Okt letzten Jahres reaktiviert und hatte Bogen gemaxxt und 1h Schwert auf 60-70 ohne Mastery. Habe dann an einem Wochenende mir alle Self Buffs geholt ( das heisst jede Magie Schule im Bereich zwischen 10-20 gehabt. An einem anderen Wochenende Air auf 100 gezogen. Okay das wars dann erstmal. Im Dez 09 wurde ich dann von einem Spieler so überrollt das ich den Magie Grind+Meele angefangen habe. Das heißt dann Spot suchen der soviel Gold abwirft und wo sich Mobs kaum bewegen können(Gänge z.. Lass es dann bis Feb.-März gewesen sein und ich hatte vieles oben und hab nur noch ab und zu mal geskilled und bin nun seit einem Monat oder so so ziemlich ausgeskilled. Das heisst ich habe alle Spells und eine Meele Mastery über 75 sowie 2 Magieschulen Intesifies über 75. Das sind also 4-5 Monate Skillen die ich nur gemacht habe weil ich Spaß dran hatte stärker zu werden. Ich glaub nach 3-4 monaten hatte der erste von TheMerc's durch Gold farmen mit Mount+durch die Wall+AFK Macron seine Necro Schule auf 100. 

Das einzigste Problem atm von DF ist das Magie soviel stärker ist weil man sie nicht spezialisieren muss d.h alles lernen kann. Und zu dem gedupten Gold etc die die das damals in DF gemacht haben sind schon lange in der MO Beta aktiv auf de suche nach Bug's.
MO konzentriert sich mehr auf Crafting denke ich und hat ein paar sehr nette Features und ist ehr für die "ruhige" Spielrschafft gedacht. Hoffe das es Erfolgreich wird damit mehr Entwickler sehen das für Sandbox ein Markt besteht


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2010)

Niburu schrieb:


> [...]


Was haben die erwähnten passiven Fähigkeiten, die die Leute durch besagte Exploits binnen Stunden (Acid Pool)/Tagen (Rigor Party) auf Max hatten, mit den Magieschulen zu tun? Rigor und Ignore Pain auf 100 im normalen Spiel zu bekommen, ist sonst eine Aufgabe für Jahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass das pushen der Skills jetzt viel schneller geht als damals, ist merklich. Trotzdem ist es immernoch zäh, die defensiven Skills hochzukriegen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA20ilqdoN4&hd=1

Auch die Items und das Gold, was durch das Duping in Umlauf gekommen ist, sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Vorallem wieviel von den Leuten selber benutzt wurden, um Tonnen an Reags zu kaufen und AFK per Macros zu skillen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLjfHNJPgIM&hd=1

Denke schon, dass ein Rollback sinnvoll gewesen wäre.


----------



## Niburu (21. Mai 2010)

Das dedupte gold geht auch zuende viele der damaligen Hardcore Spieler haben aufgehört weil sie auf'n Sack bekommen habe als der Rest aufgeholt hat. Ja gut Defense/Rigor etc was dir dann +1 auf deine Protection gibt wenn du alles hast macht im Kampf natürlich DEN Unterschied.Für mich klingt das nach Ausrede warum man mal wieder verloren hat. Atm gibt es echt nur einen schlimmen Grind/Grund warum man als Neuling so hinterher ist und das ist der HP Unterschied.

Ich weiss nicht wie du spielst Ingame aber bin ich richtig der annahme das du in einer NPC Stadt gebunden bist und meist alleine farmst etc. ?


Edit2: Grad nochmal Ingame geschaut. bei 80 Defense/88 Ignore Pain habe ich 0.95Arrow/MeeleProt und 0.5 MagieProt wird einen Kampf wohl kaum entscheiden


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2010)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ja gut Defense/Rigor etc was dir dann +1 auf deine Protection gibt wenn du alles hast macht im Kampf natürlich DEN Unterschied.Für mich klingt das nach Ausrede warum man mal wieder verloren hat.
> 
> Edit2: Grad nochmal Ingame geschaut. bei 80 Defense/88 Ignore Pain habe ich 0.95Arrow/MeeleProt und 0.5 MagieProt wird einen Kampf wohl kaum entscheiden


Die genauen Zahlen kenn ich nicht. Finde auch im Netz nichts. Man müßte jemanden mit einem frischen Anfängerchar nehmen, ihn mit 'ner R0 Waffe schlagen und schauen, wieviel Schaden es macht. Das gleiche mit jemandem, der 100 Rigor/IP hat. Ich würde schon vermuten, dass es im Ganzen gesehen einen Unterschied macht, ob du 3-4 Schläge länger lebst.



Niburu schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie du spielst Ingame aber bin ich richtig der annahme das du in einer NPC Stadt gebunden bist und meist alleine farmst etc. ?


Yep, die meiste Zeit schon, weil's einfach am effektivsten für mich ist, da ich dort an meinen Titel-Quests "arbeiten" kann, gleich einen einfachen Dungeon mit einfachen Mirdain Mobs hab, den ich alleine ziemlich gut abfarmen kann und so in 'ner halben Stunde ~1.000 Gold + haufen Enchanting Mats durch Skinning mache. Meist hindert mich nur die Encumbrance Kapazität am weitermachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War auch öfter schon im Hamlet im Elfengebiet gebunden, sind aber nur Trolle in der Nähe, keine Tower und wird regelmäßig von PKs besucht. In der Stadt bringts nichts, weil die in Kryzerok auf Niflheim ist. Mobs zu schwer für mich. Und in der Gruppe farmen bringt mir vom Skillzuwachs her weniger, finde ich.


----------



## Niburu (21. Mai 2010)

Das musst du nicht Testen. Ein neuer Char hat nackt 0 Magie protection. Jemand mit 100 rigor hat 0.5 magic prot das gleiche mit Meele/Archery bloss das der der alles 100 hat 1 prot nackt hat MEHR nicht.


So du machst 1k+enchanting mats in der Stunde ? Das ist lächerlich,sorry die Wortwahl. Du könntest mit Sicherheit schon CryptGuards killen die dir schon nach dem 3-4 kill 1k Gold einbringen. Du solltest echt nach neuen Mobs auschauen da du mehr mit looten/skinnen beschäftigt bist als mit Skillen. Hast du schon FeuerMagie 25 ? Wenn ja schnapp dir ein Clanmitglied und sucht euch härtere Mobs einer heilt der andere Schlägt Meele drauf wechselt euch immer ab. Dazu immer fleißig debuffs Verwenden es geht so ziemlich jeder debuff bei Mobs ausser Vit debuff und Undeath bei Golems.So werdens dann gerne mal 5k die Stunde was sich imemr mehr steigert.....zeigen die euch etwa nix da bei Gothic ^^

Mein Gott gerade mal geschaut ihr habt Holdings auf Ruby von der Ally da kann man mal hingehen und Hands of Khamset farmen oder Child of Khamsets da machste alleine mehr Gold. An eurem Hamlet von Gothic ist nördlich ein Dungeon da kann man Prima Meele trainieren an den Oathbounds usw usw das sind grad mal die Spots die ich weiss ein Blick auf Yourmom würde mit Sicherheit viel mehr spots liefern denn bei 1k die Stunde kommt man nicht weit......

das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum manche es imemrnoch als Grind sehen und manche an einem WE eine Magieschule auf 100 haben. Es kommt drauf an wie und wo man Skillt. Größeres Wissen über die Spielwelt und die Monster verhilft zu effektivierem Skillen


----------



## Karanadar (21. Mai 2010)

Niburu schrieb:


> MO konzentriert sich mehr auf Crafting denke ich und hat ein paar sehr nette Features und ist ehr für die "ruhige" Spielrschafft gedacht. Hoffe das es Erfolgreich wird damit mehr Entwickler sehen das für Sandbox ein Markt besteht



Ich sehe es eher so, dass Mortal Online eine echte Sandbox sein möchte und Darkfall zwar Züge einer solchen in sich vereint, der klare (und gewollte) Fokus aber immer auf PVP lag und auch liegen sollte. Meine Chars in Mortal Online werden keine Kämpfer... abgesehen davon, dass ich Vollzeitrollenspieler bin möchte ich mich ins Crafting etc. stürzen. PvP hatte ich genug und falls es mich wieder reizen sollte kann ein Char ja mal umskillen, dann hab ich wieder wochenlang was zu tun und hoffentlich Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung und soll kein Angriff auf Darkfall sein... Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und ich wünsche Darkfall ebenso alles Gute wie Mortal Online.


----------



## Niburu (21. Mai 2010)

Karanadar schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so, dass Mortal Online eine echte Sandbox sein möchte und Darkfall zwar Züge einer solchen in sich vereint, der klare (und gewollte) Fokus aber immer auf PVP lag und auch liegen sollte. Meine Chars in Mortal Online werden keine Kämpfer... abgesehen davon, dass ich Vollzeitrollenspieler bin möchte ich mich ins Crafting etc. stürzen. PvP hatte ich genug und falls es mich wieder reizen sollte kann ein Char ja mal umskillen, dann hab ich wieder wochenlang was zu tun und hoffentlich Spaß dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein du hast es komplett richtig gesagt. Du willst dich aufs Crafting stürzen und wenn das System von MO so ist wie auf der Hp beschrieben ist das wohl ein sehr gutes. Stimmt ja dann


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2010)

Niburu schrieb:


> Das musst du nicht Testen. Ein neuer Char hat nackt 0 Magie protection. Jemand mit 100 rigor hat 0.5 magic prot das gleiche mit Meele/Archery bloss das der der alles 100 hat 1 prot nackt hat MEHR nicht.


Wie schon gesagt, ich glaube, du überlebst einfach 3-4 Schläge mehr, wenn du Rigor/IP auf 100 hast und das kann auch ein entscheidenter Punkt im Kampf sein: Schaffst du's noch, dir Witches Brew und S2H zu geben oder kippst du vorher um?



Niburu schrieb:


> So du machst 1k+enchanting mats in der Stunde ?


In 'ner halben Stunde. Gestern nach ~15min im Dungeon hatte ich so um die 500 Gold + Loot + Skinning. Also 2k Gold + Mats + Krempel pro Stunde. Wie schon gesagt ist mein Problem weniger das Gold verdienen, als vielmehr auf einen grünen Zweig mit meinem Char zu kommen, wo im Moment hauptsächlich die HP mein Sorgenkind sind (heute früh nach dem nächtlichen Schwimmen 250HP erreicht).

Daher halte ich mich auch erstmal von stärkeren Mobs fern und lasse das "ruhig" angehen. Früher hatte ich noch richtige Probleme mit Trollen gehabt, heute niete ich die Reihenweise um. Genauso der Dungeon, früher dort nur am wegrennen gewesen, heute sind auch 2 Mobs kein Problem mehr. Dazu kann ich noch Melee und Defenses skillen.



Niburu schrieb:


> Größeres Wissen über die Spielwelt und die Monster verhilft zu effektivierem Skillen


Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe doch schon gesgat was Rigor/Defense/IP alles ausmacht ^^ es ist nicht mehr nicht weniger als 1 DMG oder halt 0.5 bei Magie. Du hast 250 HP ? hää bin grad im Stargebiet der Mahirims und rede oft mit den noobies was sie so machen und erkundige mich nach irhen Stats. Der ene hatte 250 HP und 49!! Wisdom nach einer Woche. +Nächste Woche kommt der Patch indem die HP in den unteren Bereichen schneller steige.


Was ich eigentlich sagen willin MO wirds euch nicht besser gehen ^^ Am Anfang werden die Mercs alles dupen was geht und sich behindert Verhalten.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn er 250 HP nach einer Woche hatte, dann nur, weil er entweder 24/7 am Hivequeen Spammen oder am Holz hacken / Steine klopfen und nachts durchweg Schwimmen war. Mit den Methoden die ich - locker und stressfrei - nutze, komme ich auf +1 bis +2 HP am Tag. Also entweder hat er dir Cocolores erzählt oder er war 24/7 am zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist auch ein Punkt: Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, soll es mir Spaß machen und nicht im Gefühl von "Arbeit" ausarten. Die hab ich genug von früh bis abends. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanadar (22. Mai 2010)

Niburu schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sagen willin MO wirds euch nicht besser gehen ^^ Am Anfang werden die Mercs alles dupen was geht und sich behindert Verhalten.



Und hoffentlich wird StarVault so umsichtig sein zu bannen (einen Exploit zu finden und bekannt zu geben ist in Ordnung, nicht aber ihn auszunutzen) und Rollbacks durchzuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir Beta-SpielerInnen haben natürlich Vorteile, aber schummeln sollte dennoch für keinen zur Debatte stehen.

Wobei im Grunde nur das dupen zur Debatte steht, weil es in Mortal Online eben ein Skillcap gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Mai 2010)

*Syane betritt den flamewar zwischen Niburu und Spec.*

Niburu wirst du etwa zum Foren-Trollhread über Darkfall schreibst als ob es der Heiland wäre. Versteh mich nicht falsch ..Darkfall war bisher das beste mmorpg das ich gespielt habe...aber die gebrochene community und die leeren Server KANN man einfach nicht schönreden ...auch nicht das extreme exploit und bug abusing ..vom cheaten und hacken mal abgesehen (Hey auf Damncheaters gibts immernoch undetected Speed/teleport/map-hacks). Wer jezt sagt das wird in MO Niemals passieren soll weiter in seiner zuckerwatte welt leben. was man aber definitiv sagen kann ist, dass Mortalonline um einiges exploitfreier auf den Markt kommen wird als dfo... zu hacks und cheats kann man nur sagen das jeder(den ich kenne) der bisher gespeedhackt hat detected worden ist (ich habn 3 tage bann bekommen) und nen Gildenmate 32 Tage (wohl willkürlich). Jedoch wirds ab release nurnoch den Perma bann geben.

Durch das vorhandene Skillcap ist MO benutzerfreundlicher ..mann könnte sagen mehr für den casual gamer gemacht. Wem das pvp so nicht gefällt der kann sagen das Dfo pvp ist besser ... Jain wie ich finde ...der melee combat in MO gefällt mir um einiges besser ...das Magiesystem lässt aber zu Wünschen übrig.


Ajo stop den "Darkfall is geiler weil und was du sagst stimmt garnicht; Quatsch Mortalonline rockt weil..." mist ...Darkfall hat sein eigenes Unterforum da kann man den Staub ma rausputzen und weiterschreiben...aber der MO.thread wäre ja wohl besser ohne das geflame über welches Spiel besser ist obwohl Mortalonline noch nichma released ist.


Ajo Nibu ..soll dich vom Cassius grüßen ~~ UND  Arathmir und IvanBlack fangen wohl wieder dfo an ..bis zum Mo release oO


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2010)

Niburu und ich flamen doch nicht. Zumindest für mich nicht. Haben doch nur 'n paar Meinungsverschiedenheiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niburu ist um Welten erfahrener in DFO, als ich. Daher klingt das, was er sagt, auch relativ einfach. Ich sehe mich nach wie vor als Casual, obwohl ich inzwischen DFO fast den ganzen Tag im Hintergrund offen hab, Steine klopfen, Holz hacken oder Schwimmen und nebenbei meiner Arbeit nachgehe oder mich um meinen Hund kümmere.

Trotzdem nehme ich gern was durch seine Tipps mit, auch wenn er vielleicht eine etwas eigene Wortwahl hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast auch recht, Syane. Das hier ist ein MO Thread und wir sollten die Diskussionen über DFO ins entsprechende Forum tragen.


----------



## Niburu (22. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Niburu und ich flamen doch nicht. Zumindest für mich nicht. Haben doch nur 'n paar Meinungsverschiedenheiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na huch wenn du denkst was ich geschrieben habe ist irgendwie böse gemeint oder so, auf keinenfall wir haben ne schöne kleine Forums Diskussion ohne ey altaa und deine mudda ^^ Was der Syane uns da unterzuschieben Versucht :-)

Danke für die Grüße Ara und Ivan sind schon seit einer weiler wieder in DF vertreten und haben wie immer große Pläne ^^ Glaub du hast alles irgendwie vollkommen falsch gelesen. MO ist gut wird am Anfang seine Probleme haben aber das ist normal. Wie kannst du beurteilen ob die Server leer sind wenn du seit ewigkeiten nichtmehr spielst ? Aber ich hab schon drauf gewartet wann der erste sagt in dem Thread hier gehts um MO ^^ btw natürlich gibts auf damncheater undetectete hacks die machen schliesslich kohle damit, dein Account ist dann trotzdem weg du wirst es nicht glauben aber soagr das macron in einer city ist schon ein großes Risiko einen Ban zu kassieren.Btw hat mir Ara glaub ich gesagt das du selber schon in MO geduped hast, irgendwelche Schwerter....oder verwechsle ich da was. Ihr habt TheMercs in der Beta also macht euch keine hoffnung das das Spiel am anfang nicht auch abused wird bis zum Schluß ^^


----------



## Syane (22. Mai 2010)

Jo hab gedupt erst durch zufall und dann absichtlich ...möglich war das aber nur wärend der mega server delays die ja nun gefixt sind. Seid dem gabs da noch nichts ..und THEMERCS???  Würd mich ma interessieren wo die sich rumtreiben bisher hat noch keiner was von denen gesehen. (Klar die wollen nicht auffallen is logisch) Aber wer nen Merc is wird/sollte in der Beta schon zeigen das er ne große Nummer ist.  Aber wede rim MO forum noch irgendwo ingame is bisher nen Merc aufgetaucht...Aber Honorius und den juten Manus habsch schon gesehen.

Ajo  mein gedupe hab ich btw brav gemeldet.


----------



## Abell (10. Juni 2010)

Alsu, nur damit es bei Buffed nicht komplett totgeschwiegen wird: Gestern war offizielles Release von MO!

Ich selbst habe noch einiges runterzuladen und werd mir auch noch Zeit lassen (Wetter ist zur Zeit einfach zu schön/heiss um meine Zeit vorm PC zu verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber angeblich ist der Start relativ problemlos über die Bühne gegangen.


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2010)

Ich will keine großen Ausführungen starten, denn ich glaube jeder weiss dass das Spiel noch einiges an Arbeit brauch, jedoch fand ich den Release für den Verlauf der Beta sehr sehr rund und es macht auch richtig Spass. Kurz gesagt: I'm loving it.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2010)

Serverseitig ja. Aber was das Spiel selber angeht, werde ich für meinen Teil kein Abonnement abschließen oder es (im Moment) spielen.

Dafür ist es einfach noch viel zu unfertig und spielt sich auch extrem "komisch." Nach meiner Erfahrung aus der Block C Beta konnte ich keine großartigen Verbesserungen feststellen.

Viele Kern-Features sind zwar nun implementiert, aber trotzdem spielt sich das alles sehr langsaaaam und zäääääh ... egal ob laufen, harvesting oder crafting.

Damals funktionierte Schwimmen auch noch nicht. Das kann man zwar heute, ist aber auch verbuggt.

Man bleibt an allen möglichen Ecken und Kanten hängen, besonders schlimm, wenn du einen Berg erkunden willst, abrutschst, irgendwo hängen bleibst und (dank des fehlendem /stuck Kommands) nicht mehr wegkommst.

Auch soll angeblich dein Mount sterben, wenn du damit ins Wasser gehst.

Abgesehen von anderen vielen designtechnischen Mängeln.

Dazu kommt noch der erzwungene Freimonat (jetzt, im Sommer, ...), statt - wie bei anderen MMOs üblich - dass man sich selbst den Startzeitpunkt aussuchen kann und zwar dann, wenn man den Account auch wirklich aktiviert. Hier ist er aber von Anfang an aktiv und somit bekommst du auch den Freimonat aufgedrückt, ob dir's grad passt oder nicht.

Ein weiteres "Bananen Software" Spiel -> Reift beim Kunden.

Ich für meinen Teil bereue es, mir damals impulsiv die Pre-Order geholt und dafür 69,-€ ausgegeben zu haben. Da hab ich mich wohl vom Glitzer und angekündigten Blingblings blenden lassen.

Ich bleib bei Darkfall. Das hat zwar auch Macken und Mängel, ist MO aber vom entwicklungstechnischen Standpunkt über ein Jahr vorraus.


----------



## Nexarius (10. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal ein paar Fragen zu dem MMO beantworten? Ich habs mir angeschaut aber ich werd irgendwie nicht schlau draus...

Was genau ist das Ziel von MO? Wird da auch wie in anderen MMOs wie Lotro oder AoC gekämpft? Die Videos wo ich gesehen habe kam das garnicht raus...

Was ist überhaupt ein Sandbox MMO in Bezug auf MO?

Bin echt ratlos was dieses Spiel angeht - kann man das mit irgend einem populäreren MMO vergleichen?


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2010)

Ein "Sandbox" MMO ist ein "Sandkasten" MMO. Du hast einen Sandkasten und 'ne ganze Stange "Spielzeug." Und es ist egal, ob da im Sandkasten Tunnel baust, Burgen, Straßen, etc.
Einfach von Spielern selbst bestimmter Inhalt, ohne festes Ziel, ohne feste Vorgaben. Mach was du willst, sei wer du willst, kämpfe wie du willst. Es gibt keine XP, keine Level, keine Klassen.

Das sind zB Spiele wie Ultima Online, EVE Online, Darkfall Online, Mortal Online, Dawntide, ... 

Das Gegenstück dazu sind "Theme Park" MMOs. "Vergnügungspark." Man geht quasi von einer "Veranstaltung" zur nächsten. Das findest du in WoW, HdRO, AoC, Star Trek: Online, ...


----------



## Nexarius (10. Juni 2010)

Achso okay, vielen Dank :-)

Also sind Sandbox MMOs für micht nichts - danke trotzdem für den Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (10. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bereue es, mir damals impulsiv die Pre-Order geholt und dafür 69,-&#8364; ausgegeben zu haben. Da hab ich mich wohl vom Glitzer und angekündigten Blingblings blenden lassen.


Nichts für Ungut, aber mehr als ein "selbst Schuld" wirst Du nicht erwarten können. Bereits Monate vor der Pre-Order war durch SV bekannt das bei weitem nicht alle Features zum Release verfügbar sein werden. Ich bin zwar auch nicht in Hurra-Stimmung, aber dennoch guter Dinge ob des bisherigen Verlaufs des Spiels.

Sommer ist allerdings prinzipiell ein schlechter Zeitpunkt Spiele zu veröffentlichen - meine wenige Freizeit verbringe ich auch lieber mit anderen Dingen als dem PC.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nichts für Ungut, aber mehr als ein "selbst Schuld" wirst Du nicht erwarten können.


Ich erwarte garnix diesbezüglich. Lehrgeld halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanadar (14. Juni 2010)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche zusammen!

Das soll jetzt *kein* Angriff auf eine Person sein, sondern ein *allgemeines Statement* zu dem Thema "Ich wurde betrogen"

(Lieber Spectrumizer, ich weiß, dass du das nicht gesagt hast, es richtet sich auch nicht direkt an dich. Aber in den MO-Foren kursieren diese Aussagen, wie auch bei Vanguard, AoC, WAR, DarkFall und all den anderen mmo(rp)gs der letzten Jahre)

Also, bei allem Verständnis, irgendwo fängt die Selbstverantwortung an, denn *alle* Versprechungen wurden so umgesetzt wie *versprochen*. Wenn man auf irgendwelche Versprechungen aus der Community gehört hat, die einem das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen haben, dann ist das für die Entwickler nicht bindend, wäre ja noch schöner.

Hier jetzt nochmal die Liste der versprochenen Features:



> During the coming Beta Phases, users with a pre-order will be able to follow and participate in the further development of the core features for release. They include, but are not limited, to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.mortalonline.com/news/june-05-06-09

So, jetzt gehen wir das mal durch.

Der Kontinent ist *fast* fertig, Tindrem fehlt - für mich verständlich, dennoch, er fehlt!

Der Rest -> Check

*Zusätzlich gab es*: 

Das Tag & Nacht-System, geplant für nach dem Release.
Die erste Stufe des dynamischen Wettersystems.

Also, ich verstehe schon, wenn man nach all den Lügen und großartigen Versprechungen von anderen Firmen böse wurde, aber StarVault hat uns von Anfang an gesagt, dass es ein rauer Ritt werden würde.
Man mag mich jetzt Fanboi schimpfen, ich selbst sehe mich nicht als solchen, dafür sehe ich zuviele Macken am Spiel und spreche diese auch an, aber betrogen wurde bei StarVault keiner, es wurde nämlich *im vorhinein gesagt was kommen würde und das wurde eingehalten. *Für *utopische *Vorstellungen à la *Qualität* die bei *großen Firmen erst nach Jahren* erreicht, bei einer *winzigen, unabhängigen und unerfahrenen Spieleschmiede* wurde *schon zum Release* hatte ich von Anfang an keinen Platz.

Die nächsten Wochen werde ich anderes spielen, so ich denn spiele, ansonsten werde ich Mortal Online weiterhin unterstützen, da es _meiner, persönlichen Vorstellung des perfekten mmorpgs am nächsten kommt._

Alles wäre soviel leichter, wenn nicht soviele Menschen versuchen würden, den Kelch der ("objektiven") Wahrheit für sich zu beanspruchen und alle Ungläubigen mit allen Mitteln zu überzeugen versuchen würden.

Schöne Grüße,
Karanadar 
*


*


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2010)

MO trifft meinen Geschmack vom Gameplay her einfach nicht. Da hab ich was komplett anderes erwartet. Hab's schon bereut, als ich durch die PreOrder dann das Spiel selber mal in der Closed Beta antesten konnte.

Alles so träge und zäh, der Charakter kann nur paar Meter sprinten und ist dann außer Atem. Der Kampf zieht sich im Schneckentempo, der Charakter hebt gaaaaanz langsaaaaam und gemüüüütlich seine Waffe und schlägt dann auch entsprechend langsam zu. Nach 3-4 Schlägen ist die Ausdauer erstmal aufgebraucht. Und das für jemand, der laut Lore, sein ganzes Leben in der Wildnis überlebt hat und von sonstwelchen Kriegern und Amazonen abstammt.

Von Einsteigerfreundlichkeit reden wir hier garnicht. In der CB wurdest du einfach irgendwo nackt in der Pampa gespawnt. Nach ewigem suchen hast du dann mal ein Dorf gefunden. Nur da gabs dann auch nix, wenn du nicht wußtest, dass du so'n Typen ansprechen mußtest, der dir erstmal Startequip gegeben hat.

Das hat sich bis Release nicht groß geändert. Du spawnst heute zwar im Dorf, jemand der aber das erste mal mit Sandbox MMOs konfrontiert ist, weiß auch nicht, was er da machen soll. Gibt keine Einsteigerquests, um die Umgebung und das Gameplay kennen zu lernen, sich die ersten paar Silber zu verdienen, etc.
Sowas hat sogar Darkfall. Und das wird schon als Einsteigerunfreundlich hingestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hab ich auch ewig lange auf ein Wiesel eingedroschen, was einfach nicht sterben wollte. Immer 0 Schaden gemacht, manchmal 4 Schaden, obwohl ich mit Schwert + Axt bewaffnet war.
Inzwischen vermute ich, dass ich die Axt hätte wegpacken sollen, da diese scheinbar nur für Abbauzwecke gedacht ist. Es ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Kann auch sein, dass es Teil der Charakterentwicklung ist, 'ne Stunde auf Schweine, Hasen und Wiesel einzuprügeln, um 0.1 Skillpunkte zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wie schon gesagt: Geschmackssache. Ich mache niemandem irgendeinen Vorwurf, außer mir selbst. Meinen Geschmack trifft's nicht und ich bleib Darkfall treu.


----------



## pnn (15. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Alles so träge und zäh, der Charakter kann nur paar Meter sprinten und ist dann außer Atem. Der Kampf zieht sich im Schneckentempo, der Charakter hebt gaaaaanz langsaaaaam und gemüüüütlich seine Waffe und schlägt dann auch entsprechend langsam zu. Nach 3-4 Schlägen ist die Ausdauer erstmal aufgebraucht. Und das für jemand, der laut Lore, sein ganzes Leben in der Wildnis überlebt hat und von sonstwelchen Kriegern und Amazonen abstammt.


Naja, das mit dem Sprinten und der Schlaggeschwindigkeit ist alles eine Frage der Charskillung bzw. wie ausgeskillt er ist. Also mein Char kann ca. 20-25 sek. sprinten. Und die Waffenwahl/Materialwahl bei der Waffe kommt natürlich auch noch zur Schlaggeschwidkeit mit dazu.




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich auch ewig lange auf ein Wiesel eingedroschen, was einfach nicht sterben wollte. Immer 0 Schaden gemacht, manchmal 4 Schaden, obwohl ich mit Schwert + Axt bewaffnet war.
> Inzwischen vermute ich, dass ich die Axt hätte wegpacken sollen, da diese scheinbar nur für Abbauzwecke gedacht ist. Es ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Kann auch sein, dass es Teil der Charakterentwicklung ist, 'ne Stunde auf Schweine, Hasen und Wiesel einzuprügeln, um 0.1 Skillpunkte zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


Joa ... das mit der Einsteigerunfreundlichkeit stimmt schon ... wahrscheinlich verkaufen sie MO auch deswegen als hardcore-MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Zum Thema Axt ... ja, die Starteraxt ist eine Axt die rein fürs gathering benutzt werden kann ... Also Axt aus der flosse und mit dem Schwert schlagen .(man bekommt mit der axt übrigens auch keinen Skill) ...

Ich habe ja früher auch mal Darkfall gespielt und mir gestern mal wieder ein Video angeschaut. Das PvP erinnert mich mittlerweile irgendwie eher an einen schlechten Shooter gemischt mit einem komisch umgesetzten Rune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich hab nichts gegen schnelle actionreiche Kämpfe, hab früher auch mal sehr erfolgreich Shooter gespielt, aber in DF fühlt sich das für mich einfach nicht richtig an - ich weiss auch nicht warum. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. 
Aber da DF überarbeitet werden soll und auch das Kampfsystem, laut einem DF-Spieler, auch nochmal angeschaut werden soll, werd ich mich mal überraschen lassen ob ichs mir noch einmal anschaue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanadar (15. Juni 2010)

Gut, Einsteigerfreundlich sieht anders aus, da sind wir uns einig, kommt aber auch wieder auf den Geschmack an ob man das möchte oder nicht, aber:




pnn schrieb:


> Joa ... das mit der Einsteigerunfreundlichkeit stimmt schon ... wahrscheinlich verkaufen sie MO auch deswegen als hardcore-MMORPG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat das gesagt, einer der Entwickler? Konnte auf die Schnelle nichts dergleichen finden, wäre mir auch neu, dass die Devs ihr Spiel mit "hardcore" beschreiben.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juni 2010)

Glaube bei vielen Spielen, wo Full Loot und PvP drin ist, schreien die Leute gleich "Hardcore." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juni 2010)

Karanadar schrieb:


> Konnte auf die Schnelle nichts dergleichen finden, wäre mir auch neu, dass die Devs ihr Spiel mit "hardcore" beschreiben.


Doch doch, Mortal wurde als solches angepriesen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Glaube bei vielen Spielen, wo Full Loot und PvP drin ist, schreien die Leute gleich "Hardcore."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was heute "Hardcore" ist, war vor 10-15 Jahren völlig normal. Die Einstellung der Spielerschaft ist nunmal durch WoW geprägt.


----------



## Nagroth (15. Juni 2010)

Mein ganz persönliches Problem mit MO ist, das ich MO nur auf Auflösungstufe 512 oder so spielen kann!
Das mindert das Erlebnis des Spiels sehr stark.
MO schmiert dann bei mir immer mit Memory Fehlern ab. Was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann, da mein Rechner vom Setting High-End ist (muss wohl was spez. von meinem Computer sein). Schade halt, denn so ist MO nicht spielbar.

Oder kann mir wer da helfen?
(Habe Win 7)


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juni 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Mein ganz persönliches Problem mit MO ist, das ich MO nur auf Auflösungstufe 512 oder so spielen kann!
> Das mindert das Erlebnis des Spiels sehr stark.
> MO schmiert dann bei mir immer mit Memory Fehlern ab. Was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann, da mein Rechner vom Setting High-End ist (muss wohl was spez. von meinem Computer sein). Schade halt, denn so ist MO nicht spielbar.
> 
> ...


Das Beste wäre natürlich dieses Problem im offiziellen Forum zum Diskurs zu stellen.


----------



## Nagroth (15. Juni 2010)

Schon versucht, aber keine brauchbare Lösung erhalten. Ich vermute das es sich da um ein Memory Leak handelt. Naja, vielleicht patched sich das ja mal raus.


----------



## pnn (16. Juni 2010)

Karanadar schrieb:


> Wer hat das gesagt, einer der Entwickler? Konnte auf die Schnelle nichts dergleichen finden, wäre mir auch neu, dass die Devs ihr Spiel mit "hardcore" beschreiben.





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Glaube bei vielen Spielen, wo Full Loot und PvP drin ist, schreien die Leute gleich "Hardcore."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wurde von den Devs schon öfters gesagt ... zuletzt hat Mats das abends im MO-Radio am Releasetag erwähnt ...

Übrigens ... Gathering jetzt toggle, sehr genial. Und auch der Dura-loss durch Gathering.
Inventar-Bug fixed ... langsam wirds ja,


----------



## Karanadar (16. Juni 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Das wurde von den Devs schon öfters gesagt ... zuletzt hat Mats das abends im MO-Radio am Releasetag erwähnt ...



Okay danke, von den Enthwicklern habe ich es nämlich zuvor nie gehört, außer vielleicht in ironischer Weise.


----------



## pnn (16. Juni 2010)

Aber nicht dass du es falsch verstehst ... er hat es auf andere Spiele bezogen, wenn ich mich recht erinner ... aber nicht auf Hardcore-Gamer ... er meinte dann gleich danach auch noch dass das Spiel natürlich auch für Casual-Spieler super geeignet ist, auch aufgrund der Tatsache dass es Sandbox ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht dass wir da aneinander vorbeireden.


----------

